#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  как рожают буддистки?

## pilot

вопрос к рожавшим буддисткам- где и как? у христиан есть духовные акушерки, а есть ли что-то подобное среди буддистов?

----------


## Alex

Фил, главное, чтобы акушер(ка) был хорошим специалистом. (Жена из-за плеча подсказывает - и чутким). Не волнуйся, все будет отлично.

----------


## pilot

а вы как рожал  :Smilie:  и?

----------


## Odd Li

Моя жена родила двух деток дома, в воде. В первый раз мы были вдвоем, во второй - с акушеркой. Но не знаю, будет ли вам полезен наш опыт, т.к. ничего особо буддийского в наших родах не было.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

Как все другие дамы :Smilie:  Правильно отметили, главное, чтобы рядом врач был хороший. А еще лучше заранее по книжкам более-не менее познакомиться с процессом :Smilie: , ну и знакомых рожавших женщин порасспрашивать. Это правда важно, потому как бывают разные нюансы.

Ps. Как я поняла из книги Дики Церинг (ежели я правильно поняла), тибетские женщины, по крайней мере во времена автора, рожали уединившись, рядом вообще никого не было. Вот так.

----------


## Lala

Когда я рожала старшего сына, а было это в советские времена, в обычной городской больнице, нас в предродовой палате было человек 12. Врачам и акушеркам было вообще ни до кого. Так вот, одна молодая чуть не потеряла своего ребенка и чуть не умерла сама, потому что лежала тихо, никого не звала, не кричала и к ней, естественно, вообще никто не подходил.
Дай бог здоровья тому врачу, который сменил ночного! Он обошел всех и увидел, что она зеленого цвета, лежит отвернувшись к окну и тихо отходит. Как он орал! На акушерок. Вытащили и ее и ребенка с того уже света.
Потом она сказала, что так же потеряла уже одного ребенка. Конституция у нее слабая, сил у организма на схватки не хватило и ребенок умер внутри. А она молча терпела, считала, что кричать неприлично. 
Сейчас, говорят, за деньги можно в комфорте рожать и с персональным акушером и т.д. Но, говорят, иногда и деньги не помогают добиться внимания и квалифицированной помощи. Выбирайте больницу и врача по рекомендациям у них уже рожавших. На данный момент это для вас будет самым главным. Так что относитесь к этому процессу серьезно! Но не бойтесь. Всё будет путём!  :Smilie: 
Желаю!

----------


## Tanush-ka

осознано   :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Выбирайте больницу и врача по рекомендациям у них уже рожавших. На данный момент это для вас будет самым главным. Так что относитесь к этому процессу серьезно!


Вот точно! И еще. Я не сторонница присутствия родственников на процессе деторождения, НО для связи "с внешним миром" это бывает необходимо - врача позвать,  и т.п.

----------


## Tanush-ka

Я учусь на перинатального психолога и, к сожалению, ни разу не слышала о буддийских аналогах духовных акушерок. Да и "христианское духовное акушерство" сильно замешано на нью-эйдже, взглядах Станислава Грофа итд

Вообще, было бы интересно узнать, давались ли когда-нибудь кем-нибудь специальные наставления беременности и родах. Процессы-то очень интересные: эмоции, энергии... ух!   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Удачи вам   :Smilie:

----------


## pilot

спасибо, мои дорогие!  :Smilie:  
////Вообще, было бы интересно узнать, давались ли когда-нибудь кем-нибудь специальные наставления беременности и родах.////
а в бардо тодол нет ничего?

----------


## pilot

> Моя жена родила двух деток дома, в воде. В первый раз мы были вдвоем, во второй - с акушеркой. Но не знаю, будет ли вам полезен наш опыт, т.к. ничего особо буддийского в наших родах не было.


двое это здорово! а как лучше, как вам больше понравилось? и почему второй раз с акушеркой?

----------


## Банзай

Танюшка опередила меня.
Именно осознанно -)
Каждую бы поцеловал да подбодрил, гд же взять сил на всех вас, девоньки? -)

----------


## pilot

я слышал наставления о том как происходит зачатие - сознание ребенка входит через правую ноздрю отца (или левую) - будет мальчик, наоборот  -  девочка. 
вот и напрашивается буддийский метод контрацепции  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## pilot

> Ps. Как я поняла из книги Дики Церинг (ежели я правильно поняла), тибетские женщины, по крайней мере во времена автора, рожали уединившись, рядом вообще никого не было. Вот так.


лама Йонтен рассказывал что в тибете принято как без мужа, так и с мужем тоже принято рожать - в этом случае он держит жену за правую руку

----------


## Odd Li

/// двое это здорово! а как лучше, как вам больше понравилось? и почему второй раз с акушеркой?///
Моей жене (с ее слов) во второй раз было спокойнее, она могла полностью расслабиться, не держаться (т.к. держал ее я), "не рожать" (вы знаете о том, что в родах это главное?). Акушерка только приняла девочку и положила ее на грудь матери, никакого "ведения родов" не было и в помине, вообще она приехала к нам за полчаса до рождения. Главная ее роль, кроме подстраховки в случае осложненных родов, - проверить, что ничего не осталось после выхода плаценты, полечить маму, если надо, и провести с ребенком патронаж в первые 5-7 дней. Хорошая акушерка умеет обращаться с новорожденными так, что они только кряхтят от удовольствия. Сюда входят купание с нырянием, массаж и гимнастика (статическая и динамическая). Мы рады будем рассказать вам все подробнее и посоветовать литературу, если вы выберете этот метод осознанных родов.

Первые роды были более трудными (так часто бывает), происходили они в Иркутске, где духовную акушерку днем с огнем не отыскать, но в целом мы были готовы и спокойны, полагаясь на Природу. Родился мальчик.

И еще, мы считаем, что здоровой женщине в роддом идти нельзя категорически, потому что там из нее запросто могут сделать больную, не говоря уже о ребенке. Например, моей жене при первой беременности было назначено кесарево. Однако, если дома обстановка нездоровая, есть противники домашних родов, сама мама неуверена, то роддом подходит больше.

----------


## Alex

Ничего, что я влезаю? Я ведь в этой жизни рожать не могу, а как было в прошлых (возможно, буддийских) - не помню   :Smilie:  

Важный момент - не надо специально настраиваться на "крутые" роддома с отдельной палатой, телевизором и т.д. Это все еще не показатель.

Зачастую во вполне заурядном роддоме бывают куда как более квалифицированные и опытные специалисты. Когда жена рожала младшего (а были проблемы - из женской консультации на скорой увезли), мы выбирали из двух роддомов - "покруче" и "посовковей". Так вот врач в "крутом" так нам и сказала открытым текстом (спасибо ей за это): "Ну и что, что у нас цветы в палате? Вы же здесь не жить собираетесь. Зато там врачи лучше и опытней". И так оно и оказалось. За то время, что жена лежала на сохранении, врачи справлялись с ОЧЕНЬ сложными случаями. 

Так что лучший способ - да, расспросить тех, кто уже рожал, желательно недавно. В любом случае удачи тебе, Фил, и твоей жене и будущему ребенку!

----------


## pilot

Дайсин, а вы в москве или в бердске проживаете - чтоб пообщатся более предметно или лучше по мылу?

----------


## pilot

Алексей!!!!! Спасибо! Везде ходим,  общаемся - тут что удивило - в одном центре по подготовке к родам есть в анкете графа - вероисповедание. они православные - но нас пока негонят - понадеемся на великую христианскую бодхичитту, интересно, ты вот вроде ходишь к нидаловцам, неужель они чегонить непридумали на этот случай?

----------


## Odd Li

Мы в Бердске. По мылу можно, конечно, знаете его?
Но в Москве и без нас полно энтузиастов в этой области.

----------


## pilot

> Мы в Бердске. По мылу можно, конечно, знаете его?
> Но в Москве и без нас полно энтузиастов в этой области.


я возьму в профайле

----------


## Alex

Нет, Фил, я к нидаловцам не хожу   :Smilie:   Я хожу в "другую" Карма-кагью, Кармапы Урджена Тинлея.

----------


## Yuki

[QUOTE=Дайсин
И еще, мы считаем, что здоровой женщине в роддом идти нельзя категорически, потому что там из нее запросто могут сделать больную, не говоря уже о ребенке. Например, моей жене при первой беременности было назначено кесарево. Однако, если дома обстановка нездоровая, есть противники домашних родов, сама мама неуверена, то роддом подходит больше.[/QUOTE] 
Эх, вот не сил удежраться, что бы не прокомментировать.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 Я бы так категорически не завляла. Это я говорю как здоровая женщина (ну, тогда точна такая была :Smilie: , рожавшая в роддоме и, возможно, погибшая бы, если бы рядом не было врачей. ИМХО - роды - процесс сложный и непредсказуемый. Везде может случиться все что угодно - здесь нет однозначных рецептов. Вообщем, предже чем принимать решение, надо хорошо подумать. Как компромисс - один мой знакомый, чья жена была стороннецей рожать дома, вызвал (не безвоздмездно ,ессно) скорую помощь, котороя на всякий случай дежурила около дома.
ЗЫ. Ну, потом есть женщины, которым не очень приятно, если муж увидит ее "в таком виде" :Smilie:

----------


## Odd Li

/// ИМХО - роды - процесс сложный и непредсказуемый.///
Но вполне естественный. Рожали во все времена без медицины родимой. А с ее развитием разучились рожать, и процент осложнений возрос.

/// Ну, потом есть женщины, которым не очень приятно, если муж увидит ее "в таком виде".///
Это в патриархальных традициях - считать роды грязным делом.

----------


## Yuki

> /// ИМХО - роды - процесс сложный и непредсказуемый.///
> Но вполне естественный. Рожали во все времена без медицины родимой. 
> 
> /// Ну, потом есть женщины, которым не очень приятно, если муж увидит ее "в таком виде".///
> Это в патриархальных традициях - считать роды грязным делом.


Роды - процесс, конечно, естественный. Только вот с каким "успехом" рожали? Извините, по естеству вещей, мне бы сейчас лет 10 было, переродилась бы. Очень скользкая тема, не хотелось бы писать грустные вещи. Вообщем, я думаю, что медицина сложилась как явление не потому, что кто-то так захотел, а потому как, это было необходимо. То есть наличие медицины - тоже естественный процесс - люди хотят жить дольше.
Да, и я не считаю роды "грязным делом" :Smilie: )). Речь не об этом. Ну не могу я перестать воспринимать мужчину как мужчину(если только это не врач :Smilie:  корчить физиономии и вообще демонстровать такого рода физиологические подробности. Я не стесняюсь :Smilie:  Просто считаю это личными интимными делом женщины. Совершенно не настаиваю на "правильности" :Smilie:  такого подхода. Просто хотела сказать, что бывает и ТАКАЯ мотивация рожать в роддоме.

----------


## Odd Li

Эх, Юки, ведь моя жена тоже так думала, и я. Это как раз называется неосознанным родительством: когда мать с отцом боятся доставить друг другу неудобство, когда здоровье малыша не становится высшим приоритетом, когда  система засасывает нас.

----------


## Lala

Говоря, что и раньше как-то рожали как раз - неосознанно.
Вы забываете о том, сколько женщин и детей умирало от осложнений во время и после родов. 
Если конечно у вас есть "запас" жен, то если одна умрет в родах, то это ничего... Так да?
А если вы любите ее, то, наверное посоветуетесь с ней и подумаете, что подстраховаться нелишне.  Может женщина храбрится или вообще рожает впервые, тогда она вообще ничего не знает!
Мне, например второй раз было гораздо страшнее, потому что я уже прошла через всё это и у меня было не очень гладко. Не знаю что бы я делала дома в таком случае.
А кстати, многие ли ваши любимые жены знают о послеродовой депрессии?
Хорошо, что я знала. А то, оставшись одна с малюсеньким ребенком, когда все ушли на работу, женщина часто впадает в панику и, на фоне мощнейшей гормональной перестройки в организме, у нее начинается депрессия. Очень многие молодые и неопытные матери кончают с собой, а родные гадают: с чего бы вдруг? Всё же было хорошо.
У человека как вида, не забывайте, роды всё-таки не очень естественный процесс. За свое прямохождение мы заплатили перестройкой скелета и перемещением внутренних органов, поэтому женщины рожают не так как это происходит у животных. Всё-таки у большинства женщин это сопровождается болью, осложнениями и, мне кажется, профессионалы рядом не помешают.
Хотя бывают исключения. Одна знакомая, худенькая, маленькая женщина родила (в течение жизни) пятерых детей и всегда говорила, что понятия не имеет что такое боль при родах и готова хоть еще десятерых родить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> неосознанно.
> Вы забываете о том, сколько женщин и детей умирало от осложнений во время и после родов.
> Если конечно у вас есть "запас" жен, то если одна умрет в родах, то это ничего... Так да?


Интрересно что там где детскую смертность победили медициной, рождаемомсть упала. Понятно, что не медицина виновата, но наверняка эти вещи взаимосвязаны - 




> У человека как вида, не забывайте, роды всё-таки не очень естественный процесс. За свое прямохождение мы заплатили перестройкой скелета и перемещением внутренних органов,


Да, эти взгляды эволюционистов начала двадцатого века. Были даже такие, что "лечили" желудки, перемещая пищевод под прямохождение.
Да и было бы странно, если бы у какого-либо вида животных, в частности у хомо сапиенс, роды были бы НЕествественным процессом. Природа она как раз "заботится" о виде, а не об отдельном его представителе -




> Очень многие молодые и неопытные матери кончают с собой, а родные гадают: с чего бы вдруг?


А это от цивилизованности европейской. По мнению многих исследователей европеец (-ка) сейчас более инфантильны, чем поколение их бабушек. Боязнь потерять фигуру, забот о ребенке (Одном, а не пятерых), и прочее.

Насчет же самой темы, вот как изображена "Рожающая женщина" в наружном кольце Бхавачакры:

----------


## Lala

<Интрересно что там где детскую смертность победили медициной, рождаемомсть упала. Понятно, что не медицина виновата, но наверняка эти вещи взаимосвязаны>

Да боже ж мой, я не говорю о медицине! Современная западная медицина приведет человечество к вымиранию! Где естественный отбор? Где улучшение вида?
Волки, вон, практически не болеют. Или гиены. Или... Да шо там!


<Да, эти взгляды эволюционистов начала двадцатого века. Были даже такие, что "лечили" желудки, перемещая пищевод под прямохождение.
Да и было бы странно, если бы у какого-либо вида животных, в частности у хомо сапиенс, роды были бы НЕествественным процессом. Природа она как раз "заботится" о виде, а не об отдельном его представителе>

Слушайте, вы хотя бы раз родите, а тогда будете говорить насколько это естественно, испытывать ТАКУЮ боль! Извините за резкость, но меня умиляет, когда мужчины рассуждают о родах.


<А это от цивилизованности европейской. По мнению многих исследователей европеец (-ка) сейчас более инфантильны, чем поколение их бабушек. Боязнь потерять фигуру, забот о ребенке (Одном, а не пятерых), и прочее.>

Какая фигура? Вы о чем? Я говорю о первых днях молодой матери, с ПЕРВЫМ ребенком. Она вообще ни о чем думать не может, кроме как о ребенке и как с ним обращаться, как кормить, гулять, купать... И тут она одна. 
Да, раньше или сейчас в больших семьях, когда вокруг бабушки, тётушки, когда есть кому помочь, подсказать - тогда женщине легче. А я говорю о психологической ситуации, когда помочь некому. Я первый год настолько уставала, что спала уже сидя, не успев упасть на подушку. Я была в ужасе, что ему не хватает молока, что он непонятно почему плачет и. т.п.

----------


## Lana

А я вообще не понимаю зачем рожать? Столько хлопот - и океан ответственности...Не дай бог заболеет, не дай бог свяжется с дурной компанией и так до бесконечности...Мне кажется, круто - усыновлять....Сто процентное благое дело...Даже если заболеет, даже если не особо добрым получится - без тебе - ему было бы еще хуже...Если бы у меня был муж -  я бы родила для него, а для себя бы еще одного усыновила бы...  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Столько хлопот - и океан ответственности...Не дай бог заболеет, не дай бог свяжется с дурной компанией и так до бесконечности...Мне кажется, круто - усыновлять....


И хлопоты, и ответственность и все другое будет с любым ребенком: не важно, родили или усыновили.

----------


## Skyku

> Слушайте, вы хотя бы раз родите, а тогда будете говорить насколько это естественно, испытывать ТАКУЮ боль! Извините за резкость, но меня умиляет, когда мужчины рассуждают о родах.


Странно что акушеры, преимущественно мужчины. Как и вообще врачи.
Меня умиляет что мужчины виноваты что женщина при родах испытывает ТАКУЮ боль.
Так не рожайте, кто заставляет?




> Я говорю о первых днях молодой матери, с ПЕРВЫМ ребенком. Она вообще ни о чем думать не может, кроме как о ребенке и как с ним обращаться, как кормить, гулять, купать... И тут она одна.


Карма такая. У женщины.
Тем более если мужчины такие тупицы, то чего им жаловаться? Они ничего не понимают.




> А я говорю о психологической ситуации, когда помочь некому. Я первый год настолько уставала, что спала уже сидя, не успев упасть на подушку.


Я знаю много мужчин-кормильцев, которые так живут. И женам часто тоже чих-пых, как он там вкалывает. 
И вопрос к женщине, а почему ей помочь некому?




> Я была в ужасе, что ему не хватает молока, что он непонятно почему плачет и. т.п.


Об этом и писал. Что западное (и наше), цивилизованное, общество стало более инфантильным. Отсюда либо дичайший стрес, либо полное пренебрежение и нечувствие к своему ребенку.

Плюс ребенок оромное препятствие современной женщине в реализации своих возможностей потребителя благ цивилизации.
И дело не в чьей-то вине. А в том что в итоге и получает женщина кучу негативных, стрессовых переживаний. Таковы ее нынешние условия жизни, и сформированные ими потребности и взгляды.




> Где естественный отбор? Где улучшение вида?


Он есть. В виде иммигрантов, правдами и неправдами пробирающимися в вымирающие народы.

И опять же, я не говорю: "Что вот де нужно повышать рождаемость, а Вы понимаете не тем заняты..." А "о первых днях молодой матери, с ПЕРВЫМ ребенком." приносящими ужас. Не доросла она выходит психологически значит до матери. Или, ситуация резко ухудшилась, после родов. 
Так же и отцы, нередко ноне бросают в течение первых же месяцев жену со своим ребенком. 




> Не дай бог заболеет, не дай бог свяжется с дурной компанией и так до бесконечности...


Ничего нового. Вот уж сансара, вечный круг одного и того же:

     -  Вот вы напомнили  про детей. Опять  какое страшное лганье  идет про детей. Дети  - благословенье божие, дети  - радость. Ведь это все ложь.  Все это было когда-то, но теперь  ничего подобного нет. Дети - мученье, и больше ничего. Большинство матерей так  прямо и  чувствуют и иногда нечаянно  прямо так и  говорят это. Спросите у большинства матерей нашего круга  достаточных людей,  они вам скажут,  что  от  страха того,  что дети  их могут  болеть и умирать,  они не хотят иметь детей, не хотят кормить,  если  уж  родили, для того чтобы по привязаться и не страдать. Наслажденье,  которое доставляет им ребенок  прелестью  его,  этих  ручек, ножек,  тельца  всего,  удовольствие, доставляемое ребенком,- меньше страданья, которое они испытывают - не говоря уже  от болезни  или  потери ребенка,  по  от одного  страха  за возможность болезней  и смерти. Взвесив  выгоды и невыгоды, оказывается, что невыгодно и потому  нежелательно иметь детей.  Они это  прямо, смело говорят, воображая, что эти  чувства  происходят в них  от любви  к  детям,  чувства хорошего  и похвального,  которым  они  гордятся.  Они   не  замечают  того,  что этим рассуждением они прямо отрицают любовь, а утверждают только свой эгоизм. Для них меньше удовольствия  от  прелести ребенка, чем  страданий от  страха  за него, и потому не надо того ребенка, которого они будут любить. Они жертвуют не собою для любимого существа, а имеющим быть любимым существом для себя.

     Ясно, что это не любовь, а эгоизм. Но и осудить их, матерей достаточных семей, за этот эгоизм - не поднимается рука, когда вспомнишь все то, что они перемучаются  от  здоровья детей  благодаря опять тем  же  докторам в  нашей господской жизни.  Как вспомню только, даже теперь, жизнь и состояние жены в первое время, когда  было трое, четверо детей и она вся была поглощена ими,- ужас берет. Жизни  нашей не было совсем. Это была какая-то вечная опасность, спасенье от  нее,  вновь  наступившая опасность,  вновь,  отчаянные усилия и вновь спасенье - постоянно  такое положение, как на гибнущем корабле. Иногда мне казалось, что это нарочно делалось, что она прикидывалась  беспокоящейся о детях, для того чтобы победить меня. Так это заманчиво, просто разрешало в ее пользу все  вопросы. Мне казалось иногда, что все, что она в этих случаях делала и говорила,- она делала и говорила нарочно. Но нет, она сама  страшно мучалась и казнилась постоянно  с детьми,  с их здоровьем  и  болезнями. Это была  пытка  для нее и  для  меня тоже. И нельзя ей  было не  мучаться. Ведь влечение к детям, животная потребность кормить, лелеять, защищать их - была, как она и есть  у большинства женщин, но не было того, что есть у животных,- отсутствия  воображения  и  рассудка.  Курица  не  боится  того,  что  может случиться  с  ее цыпленком,  не  знает  всех  тех  болезней,  которые  могут постигнуть его, не знает всех тех средств, которыми люди воображают, что они могут спасать  от болезней и смерти. И дети для нее, для курицы, не мученье. Она делает для своих цыплят  то, что ей свойственно и радостно  делать; дети для  нее  радость.  И  когда  цыпленок  начинает  болеть,  ее  заботы  очень определенные: она греет, кормит его. И,  делая это, знает,  что  она  делает все, что нужно. Издохнет цыпленок,  она не  спрашивает себя, зачем  он умер, куда он ушел, поквохчет, потом  перестанет и продолжает жить по-прежнему. Но для наших  несчастных  женщин  и для моей жены было не то.  Уж  не говоря  о болезнях - как  лечить, о том, как  воспитывать, растить, она со всех сторон слышала  и читала бесконечно разнообразные и постоянно изменяющиеся правила. Кормить так, тем; нет, не так, не тем, а вот  этак; одевать, поить,  купать, класть спать, гулять, воздух,-  на все это мы, она преимущественно, узнавала всякую неделю новые правила. Точно со вчерашнего дня начали рожаться дети. А не  так  накормили,  не  так  искупали,  не вовремя, и  заболел  ребенок,  и оказывается, что виновата она, сделала не то, что надо делать.

     Это пока  здоровье.  И  то  мученье. Но уж если заболел, тогда кончено. Совершенный  ад. Предполагается, что болезнь  можно лечить и что  есть такая наука и такие люди - доктора, и они знают.  Не все, но самые лучшие знают. И вот  ребенок  болен, и надо  попасть на этого самого лучшего,  того, который спасает, и тогда ребенок спасен; а не захватил этого доктора или живешь не в том  месте,  где  живет  этот  доктор,-  и  ребенок  погиб.  И  это   не  ее исключительная вера, а это вера  всех женщин ее круга,  и со всех сторон она слышит только это:  у Екатерины Семеновны умерло двое, потому что не позвали вовремя  Ивана  Захарыча,  а у  Марьи Ивановны  Иван  Захарыч  спас  старшую девочку; а  вот  у  Петровых  вовремя,  по  совету  доктора,  разъехались по гостиницам - и остались живы, а не разъехались - и померли дети. А у той был слабый ребенок,  переехали, по совету доктора, на юг - и спасли ребенка. Как же тут не  мучаться и не волноваться всю жизнь, когда жизнь детей, к которым она  животно  привязана,  зависит  от того,  что она  вовремя узнает то, что скажет об этом Иван  Захарыч. А  что  скажет Иван  Захарыч, никто не  знает, менее всего он сам, потому что он очень хорошо знает, что он ничего не знает и ничему  помочь не может,  а сам только виляет как  попало, чтобы только не перестали  верить,  что  он  что-то  знает. Ведь если  бы  она  была  совсем животное,  она так бы не мучалась; если же бы она была совсем  человек, то у ней была  бы вера  в  бога, и она бы говорила и думала, как говорят верующие бабы: "Бог дал, бог и взял, от бога не уйдешь". Она бы думала,  что жизнь  и смерть как  всех людей, так и ее детей вне власти  людей, а во власти только бога, и тогда бы она не  мучалась тем,  что  в ее  власти было предотвратить болезни и смерти детей, а она этого не сделала. А то для  нее положение было такое: даны самые хрупкие, подверженные самым бесчисленным бедствиям, слабые существа. К существам этим она  чувствует страстную, животную привязанность. Кроме  того, существа  эти поручены  ей, а вместе с тем  средства сохранения этих существ  скрыты от нас и  открыты совсем чужим  людям, услуги и  советы которых можно приобретать только за большие деньги, и то не всегда.
("Крейцерова соната", Л. Толстой)

----------


## Skyku

P.s.
А это наверняка написано мужчиной:

Бытие 3:16 Жене сказал: умножая  умножу скорбь твою в  беременности твоей; в  болезни будешь рождать детей; и к мужу твоему влечение твое, и он будет господствовать над тобою.

И давно написано. Так что мужичны вполне в состоянии сострадать. И известно было им о нелегкости женской доли давно.
Потому незачем умилятся, когда мужчины рассуждают о родах, детях, и об остальном с этим связанным. Попытка быть уникальной, особенной, непонятой - это все те же проделки эго.

----------


## Lana

> И хлопоты, и ответственность и все другое будет с любым ребенком: не важно, родили или усыновили.


Я как обычно пишу неточно...есессно я не об этом...Я хотела сказать, что мне почему-то кажется, что от усыновления - заслуг больше чем от рождения собственного... Мне кажется, что рождение детей - это всё тот же эгоизм...Когда усыновляешь - мотивация помочь...

И еще когда усыновляшь мне кажется всё-таки привязанности меньше - и поэтому не так балуешь детей...

И еще усыновленный ребенок наверное никогда не скажет матери фразу "зачем ты меня родила?", которую говорят многие обычные дети своим матерям...

----------


## Skyku

> Когда усыновляешь - мотивация помочь...
> ...
> И еще усыновленный ребенок наверное никогда не скажет матери фразу "зачем ты меня родила?", которую говорят многие обычные дети своим матерям...


Кажется Свидригайлов (точно - "Преступление и наказание") мечтал взять в жены нищую и чтобы она потом ему всю жизнь благодарна была.
А что, он не беден, благой поступок, и заслуженная благодарность в ответ.

----------


## ullu

> И еще усыновленный ребенок наверное никогда не скажет матери фразу "зачем ты меня родила?", которую говорят многие обычные дети своим матерям...


А что в этой фразе особенного? Хороший повод рассказать отрывок из Бордо Тодол что бы ребенку стало ясно что он сам во все это вляпался, добровольно.
Поэтому нехай теперь сидит и помалкивает на тему кто и кого и зачем родил.

----------


## Yuki

Если вспомнить о перерождениях, то вообще не важно, кто кого родил или усыновил :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Что значит , "если вспомнить" ? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Что значит , "если вспомнить" ?


Сансара затягивает :Smilie:

----------


## Lala

<Странно что акушеры, преимущественно мужчины. Как и вообще врачи.
Меня умиляет что мужчины виноваты что женщина при родах испытывает ТАКУЮ боль.
Так не рожайте, кто заставляет?>
<Тем более если мужчины такие тупицы, то чего им жаловаться? Они ничего не понимают.>

Skuky, с этим я не спорю, мужчины - лучшие акушеры и т.д. Они часто долее сострадают женщинам, чем врачи-женщины (среди которых высок процент садисток).
А вот по поводу того что мужчины - тупицы... Заметьте, не я это сказала! И никто вам не жаловался.
А рожают от любви к мужчине, чтобы продлить его, любимого, род. Просто мало кто из мужчин представляет что это такое и какая ответственность ложится на человека (мужчину и женщину) рожающего ребенка.
Кстати, в пику Толстому, мои дети стали приносить мне больше радости, когда выросли, стали подростками. Сложно стало? Да. Но очень интересно!
И младший так болел, что страшно вспомнить, но не могу сказать, что когда-нибудь тряслась над ними как клуша или баловала их. Зато и выросли ребята замечательные, добрые, отзывчивые.
Люблю я их как самостоятельных людей. Не давлю в выборе профессии, только реально описываю, что нужно будет сделать, чтобы получить конкретную профессию. Короче моё дело, как матери - дать им максимум теории о жизни, о тонкостях отношений между людьми, помочь физически, морально, материально (пока сами не зарабатывают), а дальше они сами решат что будут делать и как жить. База заложена.

----------


## Skyku

> А вот по поводу того что мужчины - тупицы... Заметьте, не я это сказала!


Я просто продлил Вашу мысль. Слишком она часто именно так и продлевается - "что Вы мужчины можете понимать и знать!"
А что молодой человек может понимать в старости? "Вот состарься вначале!" - так выходит?




> И никто вам не жаловался.


Никто так никто.
Я так услышал.




> А рожают от любви к мужчине, чтобы продлить его, любимого, род.


Только поэтому? А как же те кто мужа не имеют? Не испытывают такого желания значит?
Только по моему опыту это не соотвествует действительности. Хотят ребенка родить и без всякого "для кого".
Мало того, часто, (а то и чаще) именно женщина выступает инициатором - А давай заведем ребенка.

Извините за резкость, просто никакой особой заслуги женщины в возможности выносить и родить нет. Потому и доводом в разговоре с мужчиной - "ты роди вначале" это ее свойство быть не может.
Вот если б это свойство было на манер сиддхов, тогда другое дело.




> Кстати, в пику Толстому,


Толстой описывал НЕ всех женщин. А немалую тенденцию среди цивилизованных женщин. Как объяснил его герой - 
Ведь если бы она была *совсем животное*, она так бы не мучалась; если же бы она была *совсем человек*, то у ней была бы вера в бога, и она бы говорила и думала, как говорят верующие бабы: "Бог дал, бог и взял, от бога не уйдешь".

Но тема то называется -  "Как рожают буддистки?"

----------


## Causaria

это  - настоящее счастье, что есть мужчины и мужья, которым не все равно, как, с кем и где рожает Единственная, и они не прячут свою трусость за отговорками типа ("присутствовать на родах - неэстетично", "это - женское дело" и тд) если вы Пара, то вы ею остаетесь во всем и всегда, иначе вы не Пара и Роды - событие вне концепций, их нельзя оценить красиво-некарсиво-эстетично-неэстетично-для себя-не для себя ... 

Ps мой муж именно такой и я его безгранично люблю  восхищаюсь и уважаю

----------


## Skyku

> если вы Пара, то вы ею остаетесь во всем и всегда


Полностью согласен.

Меня вот истории когда женился, а потом в монастырь ушел и "удивляют".
И действительно тогда хорошо, если ребенка не было.
А то знаю истории, когда с ребенком ее и оставил. Она уже и сама хочет уйти, а ребенка на кого оставить?

Якобы вот принц Сиддхартха так поступил, значит и мне так нужно.
Да вот разница ощутима уже в том, что принц Сиддхартха ни о каких практиках не помышлял. И готовился отца сменить.

А тут, годами практиковал, и что, не хватило осознания(или хотя бы простого знания что такое семья) что не стоит ввязываться в отношения Пары?
Думал то каким местом?
Или:
"О высшем помышляю, о благе всех живых существ, а что одно сам несчастным сдедал так это мелочь!"

----------


## Causaria

:Smilie:   как здорово, когда тебя с полуслова понимают
и еще (говорю как находящаяся в данны момент в самом чудесном положении) абсолютно согласна с тем, что ребеночка рожают ни для себя, ни для мужа, ни для кого, а просто потому, что еще одному существу досталось огромное счастье родится человеком и вы (мужчина и женщина) помогаете новому человеку прийти в этот мир вот и все не больше ни меньше 
и это уже вне эго

----------


## Аньезка

> Спросите у большинства матерей нашего круга  достаточных людей,  они вам скажут,  что  от  страха того,  что дети  их могут  болеть и умирать,  они не хотят иметь детей, не хотят кормить,  если  уж  родили, для того чтобы по привязаться и не страдать. Наслажденье,  которое доставляет им ребенок  прелестью  его,  этих  ручек, ножек,  тельца  всего,  удовольствие, доставляемое ребенком,- меньше страданья, которое они испытывают - не говоря уже  от болезни  или  потери ребенка,  по  от одного  страха  за возможность болезней  и смерти. Взвесив  выгоды и невыгоды, оказывается, что невыгодно и потому  нежелательно иметь детей.  Они это  прямо, смело говорят, воображая, что эти  чувства  происходят в них  от любви  к  детям,  чувства хорошего  и похвального,  которым  они  гордятся.  Они   не  замечают  того,  что этим рассуждением они прямо отрицают любовь, а утверждают только свой эгоизм. Для них меньше удовольствия  от  прелести ребенка, чем  страданий от  страха  за него, и потому не надо того ребенка, которого они будут любить. Они жертвуют не собою для любимого существа, а имеющим быть любимым существом для себя.


А Вы никогда не слышали о рожании детей из-за эгоизма? Вообще-то, большинство людей рожают именно из-за эгоистических чувств: хочется быть как все (напр. все подружки уже родили),будет кому на старости тебе стакан воды подать, да помочь материально при твоей мизерной пенсии... Почему так мало людей усыновляют? Потому что хотят своих "клонов"! А папочки хотят сыновей, что бы учить их играть в футбол и ездить на велосипеде, сделать их наследниками своего бизнеса (не дай бог, ребёнок вырастет и откажется! и захочет например идти в артисты! гыы). А то, что, этот ребёнок пройдёт через все страдания сансары родителей не волнует....да и собственно к самому воспитанию детей серьёзно подходят единицы.

Прошу прощения у автора топика - ето было отступление специально для Скуку, и к Вам лично не относится!

----------


## pilot

Аня, ну ведь дети появляются чаще всего незапланировано! - тут уж альтруист ты или эгоист это дело десятое  :Smilie:  хотя эгоизм скорее приводит  к абортам.
 а страдать придется и "клонам" и усыновленным ровно в силу своей кармы. А если не удасться родиться человеком то в сансаре всегда найдется много других состояний- и может быть далеко не самых лучших

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, ну ведь дети появляются чаще всего незапланировано! - тут уж альтруист ты или эгоист это дело десятое  хотя эгоизм скорее приводит  к абортам.
>  а страдать придется и "клонам" и усыновленным ровно в силу своей кармы. А если не удасться родиться человеком то в сансаре всегда найдется много других состояний- и может быть далеко не самых лучших


Да, конечно, чаще всего незапланированно! Хотела бы я, чтоб у меня так получилось!   :Smilie:   А то муж сомневается... считает, что не вынесем мы такой ответственности, не готовы обы бла бла бла... не хочет, чтобы при нашем образе жизни (его работа допоздна и моя фактическая безработица) ребенок рос без родительского внимания и с финансовыми проблемами (а Скуку говорит - "эгоизм"!)... А я очень хочу! Но именно так как я сказала - эгоистично (наверное).   :Embarrassment:   Хочу свою ляльку, и всё. А то, что через 2 года, в результате глобального потепления, Амстердам (где мы живем) затопит, как предсказывают учёные... и вообще начнут происходить природные катаклизмы по всему миру и много народу погибнет, меня почему-то не колышет...хочу ребенка и всё... чувствую себя абсолютным животным, которому надо выполнить свою природную функцию - родить.   :Frown:

----------


## pilot

аня, приезжайте к нам в москву - сюда вода не дойдет - и рожайте на здоровье!!!  я желаю вам благополучия и единомыслия с мужем!

----------


## Аньезка

> аня, приезжайте к нам в москву - сюда вода не дойдет - и рожайте на здоровье!!!  я желаю вам благополучия и единомыслия с мужем!



Спасибо!!!!   :Smilie:  И вам удачных родов! Хотя я уверена, что у вас всё будет супер!   :Wink:

----------


## Миха

Ну, думаю, в Амстердаме на самом-то деле намного безопаснее, чем в Москве, так что упаси Будда кого-то слушать совет Пилота.
А вообще... буддисту ни к чему добиваться чьего-то уважения и уж точно нельзя обижаться, если его не уважают, не ценят и т.п. Он просто делает то, что нужно. И идет дальше.

----------


## Odd Li

Нет, Аня, приезжайте лучше к нам в Бердск.   :Smilie:

----------


## Igaa

Странно. среди практикующих и смыслящих в буддизме. говорится о боли в родах! Это христианство учит рожат в болезни, это Амереканки заходятся в крике и просять вколоть все что угодно.
Быть осознающим вот что надо. все дело в голове! 
Мы когда ждали появления на свет нашего малыша. мы так были счастливы. Мою жену не страшило ничего. ибо все от головы и как ты себе представишь все. будешь думать о боли получишь боль.  
Мы ходили на занятия. Акушер, психолог, педиатр. Все они пытались разогнать страхи моей жены да и мои, и настроить нас на прекрасные роды. Им это удалось. Ибо все проблемы от излишних мыслей. 
Даже если взять медицину, то в момент род , у роженици повышается уровен гормонов. именно отвечающие за удовольствие. они и являются местым обезбаливающим. Даже бывали случаи когда роженица испытывала оргазм.
ДА схватки болезнены. Но как говорит моя жена она настраивалась на прекрасный момент встречи с малышом, думала о нем и говорила с ним, понимая что для него это огромный стресс, ибо для малыша роды сравнимы со смертью. Это страх, боль, изменения давления , температуры. К тому же матка выталкивает его. Это жутко со стороны малыша. И мать должна подготовится не только сама , но и подготовить ребенка к родам. 
К тому же гимнастика на курсах и упражнения, помогали мой жене спокойно переносить боль. к тому же сказанные слова нам " Любая схватка рано или позно прекратится"  очень помогали моей жене. 
Что касается боли! То все дело в голове. женщина напугана родами, рассказами родствениках о нестерпимой боли. и ждет подсознательно ее. Получив боль , женщине становится страшно , она зажимается и этим вызывает выброс молочной кислоты, которая вызывает более острую боль в мышцах матки. Страх опять затсавляет выбросить молочную кислоту и опять боль усиливается. порочный круг, разорвать который лишь Вам под силу  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Уж Вам то это должно быть понятно. 
"Все дело в голове"
Будьте осознающим!    :Wink:

----------


## Yuki

> если вы Пара, то вы ею остаетесь во всем и всегда, иначе вы не Пара и Роды - событие вне концепций, их нельзя оценить красиво-некарсиво-эстетично-неэстетично-для себя-не для себя ...


Позволю себе не согласиться. Вы когда утром/вечером себя в порядок приводите - муж присутствует? Я, например, и дверь всегда запираю, потому как есть вещи, которые касаются только меня, при всей моей безграничной любви к мужу. ИМХО, роды - это физиологический процесс, не самый красивый, между прочим. Но, это мое большое ИМХО. А задача мужа при этом обеспечить мне максимально комфортные условия и хороших специалистов.
И про трусость категорически не согласна. Не всякий может быть хирургом, например.

----------


## Causaria

может вам покажется странным, но я от мужа ничего не скрываю и никогда не запираюсь ни в ванной, ни (простите за подробности) в туалете :Smilie: )) и между нами нет границ никаких, и оттого, что мы можем видеть друг друга во всех состояниях и не стеснятся и не скрывать ничего (даже чего-то как бы некрасивого) и наступает настоящая близость 
...если этого нет, тантры не получится :Smilie: 

в Паре люди открыты друг другу во всем

----------


## Yuki

> может вам покажется странным, но я от мужа ничего не скрываю и никогда не запираюсь ни в ванной, ни (простите за подробности) в туалете)) и между нами нет границ никаких, и оттого, что мы можем видеть друг друга во всех состояниях и не стеснятся и не скрывать ничего (даже чего-то как бы некрасивого) и наступает настоящая близость 
> ...если этого нет, тантры не получится
> 
> в Паре люди открыты друг другу во всем


Думаю, просто у всех свое мировосприятие. У меня и моего мужа всегда было личное пространство, и понятие "настоящей близости" у каждого свое.
PS. Я не знаток Тантры, разве Тантру нельзя практиковать в одиночестве? :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Вообще-то, большинство людей рожают именно из-за эгоистических чувств:


Не только рожают. А и спасения и избавления от страданий тоже ищут из эгоизма.




> Ибо все проблемы от излишних мыслей.
> Вам то это должно быть понятно.
> "Все дело в голове"
> Будьте осознающим!


Именно так!
Эти лишние (недо-)мысли я и назвал - бедой цивилизованности. И как убежден, об этом и Толстой писал.




> физиологический процесс, не самый красивый, между прочим.


Красота понятие весьма и весьма обусловленное.
Вот что красивого в длинных золотых "ногтях" тайских танцовщиц? А мертвенно-бледных напудренных лицах японок?

Очень занимательно ее причины описаны Ефремовым в "Лезвии бритвы".
Цивилизованность как раз и входит в мощный конфликт с физиологией, и в частности сексуальностью. Этот конфликт и был объявлен главным Зигмундов Фройдом, который приводит к тотальной и неизбывной несчастности цивилизованного человека.

И как по мне, у цивилизованной женщины и проблем психологического плана, связанных с материнством,  масса. Но это не проблемы самого материнства.
"Все дело в голове"
БУДДьте осознающим!



> Думаю, просто у всех свое мировосприятие. У меня и моего мужа всегда было личное пространство, и понятие "настоящей близости" у каждого свое.


Моя Вита от меня особо ничего не прячет. Но я сам не разглядываю, как она пятки "напильником" драит, и на остальные кучу вещей.
То что человек открыт перед тобой, не означает что нужно и полезно вскрывать его, и копаться в "потрохах".
И есть масса секретов и тайн, которые таковыми не являются, но по обоюдному согласию и для блага отношений им не придается особого внимания. Вплоть до осознанного закрывания глаз.

Еще в юности запали мне эти слова:

О БРАКЕ
Потом вновь заговорила аль-Митра.
_ Что скажешь ты о Браке, Учитель? - спросила она.
И он ответил:
_ Вы родились вместе и вместе пребудете вечно.
Вы будете вместе, когда белые крылья смерти рассеют ваши дни.
Вы будете вместе даже в безмолвной памяти Божией.
Но пусть близость ваша не будет чрезмерной,
И пусть ветры небесные пляшут меж вами.
Любите друг друга, но не превращайте любовь в цепи: Пусть лучше она 
будет волнующимся морем между берегами ваших душ.
Наполняйте чаши друг другу, но не пейте из одной чаши.
Давайте друг другу вкусить своего хлеба, но не ешьте от одного куска.
Пойте, пляшите вместе и наслаждайтесь, но пусть каждый из вас будет 
одинок, как одиноки струны лютни, хотя от них исходит одна музыка.
Отдавайте ваши сердца, но не во владение друг другу.
Ибо лишь рука Жизни может принять ваши сердца.
Стойте вместе, но не слишком близко друг к другу.
Ибо колонны храма стоят порознь, и дуб и кипарис не растут рядом.
(Халиль Джибран, "Пророк")

----------


## Yuki

> То, что человек открыт перед тобой, не означает что нужно и полезно вскрывать его, и копаться в "потрохах".


Эх, очень правильно сказано! Конечно, жить "открытым" гораздо приятнее. Только открытость означаеи еще и узявимость. Хорошо, если с этим не разу не сталкиваешься.

----------


## Skyku

> Конечно, жить "открытым" гораздо приятнее. Только открытость означаеи еще и узявимость.


"Но если, убоявшись, вы будете искать в любви лишь покой и усладу, то лучше вам прикрыть свою наготу и, покинув гумно любви, уйти в мир, не знающий времен года, где вы будете смеяться, но не от души, и плакать, но не всласть." ("Пророк")

Если ты хочешь к кому-то прикоснуться сердцем, то доспехи придется снять.
Если боишься вони, то ходи в противогазе. Правда тогда и запах роз тебе не будет доступен.
Выбирай сам, жить тебе долго, как салтыковский премудрый пескарь, или рискуя - но не сидя всю жизнь в норе.




> Хорошо, если с этим не разу не сталкиваешься.


Я не слышал и не поверю что существуют люди которые ни разу сталкивались с человеческим злом в свой адрес.
Но опять же, форум то буддийский. Если на твою открытость и уязвимость тебе ответили ... то чья в том заслуга?




> ребенок рос без родительского внимания и с финансовыми проблемами (а Скуку говорит - "эгоизм"!)


Если родители не уделяют внимания ребенку то кто они?
И что такое финасовые проблемы? Невозможность послать ребенка учиться в Сорбону? Невозможность купить памперсы и стиральную машину? Невозможность иметь квартиру где у ребенка была бы отдельная комната? Невозможность иметь десятки дорогущих игрушек?
Это что, не эгоизм родителей, не их ли НЕжелание утруждать себя?

Да, а еще бы конечно нянечку нянять, а потом гувернатку...

----------


## Yuki

> Но опять же, форум то буддийский. Если на твою открытость и уязвимость тебе ответили ... то чья в том заслуга?


Про заслуги понятно. Но у меня, например, не так высок уровень осознанности, чтобы принимать обиды с христианским смирением  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , поэтому, имхо, лучше не провоцировать.

----------


## Skyku

> Но у меня, например, не так высок уровень осознанности, чтобы принимать обиды с христианским смирением, поэтому, имхо, лучше не провоцировать.


А многие ли могут похвасться своим уровнем осознанности и приятия? Я вот не могу.

Смирение же не только и не столько у христиан.
Карма такая, с подтекстом "судьба". Ее сами то делаем.
На все воля Аллаха, говорят мусульмане, и тоже - смиряются.

Другое дело насколько у кого получается.
Но если сами воззрения неправильны, то уж точно не получится ничего благого.

Про заслуги понятно. Но у меня,
... тогда никаких НО.
Не получается поступать по пониманию это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## pilot

Иншалла!  :Smilie: 
//Пусть лучше она 
будет волнующимся морем между берегами ваших душ.//
для кого-то берега 
а для кого-то - только море
в этом году путешествовал по кабардино-балкарии с женой - побывали на свадьбе в высокогорном селе - вот преемственность поколений  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Если родители не уделяют внимания ребенку то кто они?
> И что такое финасовые проблемы? Невозможность послать ребенка учиться в Сорбону? Невозможность купить памперсы и стиральную машину? Невозможность иметь квартиру где у ребенка была бы отдельная комната? Невозможность иметь десятки дорогущих игрушек?


А как можно уделять достаточно внимания, если родитель работает с утра до поздней ночи? Как можно правильно восписать ребенка, если он растёт, в общем-то, без твоего участия? 
А финансовые проблемы - это медицина, за которую надо платить, дом, за который надо платить, образование, за которое надо платить... Или лучше родить, лишь бы былО и продемонстрировать всем отсутствие эгоизма, даже если дитятке на последние копейки учебники покупаются? Дать жизнь, несмотря на то КАКАЯ она будет? На мой взгляд, это просто безответственность. И мало нас таких, выросших с кучей психологических проблем, из-за того, что родители что-то напортачили по отношению к нам в детстве? Да каждый второй! Если вообще..не каждый...




> Это что, не эгоизм родителей, не их ли НЕжелание утруждать себя?


Зачем ставите знак вопроса, если у Вас давно уже есть ответ, который обжалованию не подлежит?

----------


## Yuki

> Другое дело насколько у кого получается.
> Но если сами воззрения неправильны, то уж точно не получится ничего благого.


Я думаю, мы о разных вещах говорим. Я против "физиологической" открытости, имхо, это совсем не то, что открытость в отношениях. Второй вопрос более тонкий.

----------


## Skyku

> А как можно уделять достаточно внимания, если родитель работает с утра до поздней ночи?


Это конечно, жить стало тяжелей чем когда-то. Раньше классно жилось, пахал себе в поле с утра до вечера. Сами себе шили, руками стирали. Теперь да, жизнь настала...




> А финансовые проблемы - это медицина, за которую надо платить, дом, за который надо платить, образование, за которое надо платить...


Да, 3-ое,5-ро детей обходились дешевле чем сейчас один. Ужас просто, какие времена настали. Куда идем...




> И мало нас таких, выросших с кучей психологических проблем, из-за того, что родители что-то напортачили по отношению к нам в детстве?


Ох да, "последние времена". Тьху ты, Кали-Юга.

Если хватает денег на многокомнатные квартиры, авто, десятки пар обуви, одежды, отдых в другой стране, автоматизированную кухню, на корм собакам и кошкам и шубки им, то оправдания эти как-то нелепо звучат. Что уж тогда сказать той кто о фигуре не думает просто потому что НЕдоедает. А вообще-то так, полусыто, а то и голодно даже сейчас большинство людей живет.
Вам то Аня, на что жаловаться?




> Я против "физиологической" открытости, имхо, это совсем не то, что открытость в отношениях.


А я о том - откуда берется это "против". И не больше.

----------


## Аньезка

Skyku, я просто говорю о праве каждого человека решать, иметь или не иметь ему детей. Мы никому ничего не должны, понимаете? Я не знаю, если ли у вас дети... Если есть, то вы наверное помните, как первые годы неотлучно проводили с ребенком всё оставшееся после работы время? Спали по 2-3 часа в день? А как же практика? Практика "задвигается" НА ГОДА - нет времени на практику, даже в душ сходить времени нет. Да и вообще, преоритеты меняются - ребенок становится центром твоей жизни - появляется ПРИВЯЗАННОСТЬ. Уже не готов спокойно умереть в любой день, если потребуется, нельзя - у тебя есть ребенок, недорощенный, недовоспитанный... То есть лучше отказаться от своего эгоизма в пользу одного существа вместо практики, которая может пойти на пользу многим? 
Ну да, конечно, раньше обходились малым... у моей бабушки было было 6 детей. И что? Ну не было в те времена толкового предохранения. Вы думаете, все эти 6 детей прожили свою жизнь счастливо? Увы, нет. Никто, вообще-то. Да и маму то свою не все любили. Все в сансаре мучаются. Потому что живут все по заданному поколениями плану: рождение-школа-универ-свадьба-дети-бесконечная работа на семью-гробик. Просто супер.

В выборе "не иметь детей" нет криминала. Криминал есть в аборте - это убийство, криминал есть в разводе с последующим забывании о своём ребенке, криминал есть в необдуманном рождении ребенка по принципу "плодиться в нищете". При осознанном выборе не иметь детей никому страданий не причиняется! А уж для практика учения Будды такой отвественный подход намного предпочтительнее последующего бросания и жены и ребенка по принципу "но ведь Будда сделал то же самое!"

----------


## Skyku

> Skyku, я просто говорю о праве каждого человека решать, иметь или не иметь ему детей. Мы никому ничего не должны, понимаете?


И я не говорю о каких-либо обязанностях и долгах.
Вот только не нужно свое НЕжелание оправдывать надуманными ужасами. Всего лишь. 
Не нужно надрывно пужать и говорить как же это тяжело до невозможности.

Не хотите, так так и скажите.




> Все в сансаре мучаются.


Именно. И те кто не хотят иметь детей, и те кто хотят.

А все эти придумки - "При осознанном выборе не иметь детей никому страданий не причиняется!" - от лукавого. То бишь - эго.

Вот его лик - Ну да, конечно, раньше обходились малым... А я ХОЧУ МНОГО.

И я хочу немало, но не объясняю это великими задумами и целями. Потому что к ним это не имеет отношение.
Скорее вот эта жажда вредит практике, чем любимый и желанный ребенок, который конечно этой жажде будет мешать.

----------


## Аньезка

Skyky, whatever. Вы так ничего и не поняли. Впрочем, как обычно. Удач!

----------


## Igaa

> А как можно уделять достаточно внимания, если родитель работает с утра до поздней ночи? Как можно правильно восписать ребенка, если он растёт, в общем-то, без твоего участия? 
> А финансовые проблемы - это медицина, за которую надо платить, дом, за который надо платить, образование, за которое надо платить... Или лучше родить, лишь бы былО и продемонстрировать всем отсутствие эгоизма, даже если дитятке на последние копейки учебники покупаются?


Милая Аня. Все дело в нашем безумном мире и его темпе. ( не посудите это руководством к действию или к правильности бытия) . Просто Человек вправе сам вибирать что и как ему жить. 
Вот например. у меня знакомые живут в общине Виссариона ( не будем обсуждат эту секту с точки зрения христианства, этих изгоев и чудаков с точки зрения СМИ. Последние вообще такую белеберду несут, которая отличная от правды в корне. Не доверяйте таким источникам информации, пока сами не убедитесь)  
Так вот мы ездим туда отдыхат. Природа скажу прям шикарная. 
Однака вернемся к теме разговора. Во первых денег у них мало, да их ценности не в деньгах. а в духовности. ( ихний метод,  их выбор как имеено ее достигать и получать) 
Так вот. мы общались с матерями в деревне. И что же. 28 лет - пятеро детей. Как Вам это? Со всеми справляются за всеми ухаживают. Игрушки делают сами. (ничего сложного в этом нет) Притом муж то, не сильно то помогает. 
и так пройдешь по деревне так у всех то трое детей, то пятеро. а у староверов так вообще по 7 детей. и ничего. все успевают. да и жизнирадостные.
Где встретишь в нашем городском мире такое : " Человек рано утром встает делает свои дела, а потом идет по соседям и помогает всем" 
Скажу честно меня это поразило! 
Конечно у всех свои заморочки и проблемы не в этом так в другом.
Но что поставлено у них с детьми это высший класс. Свой из кедра детский сад. интересные книги, учителя первокласные. музыкальные вечера итд итп.

Дело в том не можете сами воспитать и устроить все это. ищите друзей , знакомых. Мы например на курсах по родам познакомились с замечательной семьей. И дружим теперь семьями. Мы устраиваем спектакли для наших детей. создаем игрушки. дарим книжки. и всячески помогаем. Сидим с детьми если кому куда надо и он не может ляльку оставить с кем то!  

Если вы поддатитесь условиям нашего мира и помчитесь с его темпом, то конечно времени не на что не будет.
Современный мир это карьера, бизнес , деньги, суета, бешенность.

Взгляните по иному. 

У меня знакомый вернулся из Москвы.... Так вот что он увидел. Куча народу кудато спешат, все серьезные. хмурые. ни на кого не обращают внимания. только свое в голове. На всех окружающих наплевать. Спешат по своим делам. суета и безумие. ( это первое что бросилось ему в глаза) 

Современный мир серый! Вы такие быть хотите?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yuki

> А я о том - откуда берется это "против". И не больше.


А "против" берется из того, что у меня пока что есть физическое тело, которое выросло в определенной социо-культурной среде и получило определенное воспитание, на основе чего сформировалось вот такое мировосприятие. И тема у нас получилась все-таки из мира сансары, потому как, имхо, буду я заниматься личной гигиеной прилюдно или в одиночку - ни к понятию сути Учения, ни к реализации меня не приблизит.

----------


## Skyku

> что у меня пока что есть физическое тело, которое выросло в определенной социо-культурной среде и получило определенное воспитание,


В среде буддиствующих программистов давно ходит такая шутка:

Сознание человека как ППЗУ, его программируют на заводе выпускают в мир.
И редко какой человек потом берется его перепрограммировать.

Для меня путь Будды, осознания, просветления и есть такое перепрограммирование.
И впервые я об этом задумался тогда, когда мой отец увидев в дневнике "Прогулял урок" отчитал. Я же выдал в оправдание - Да весь класс прогулял...
И тут услышал такое, что до сих пор помню:

- А если весь класс пойдет топиться ты тоже пойдешь???

"ни к понятию сути Учения, ни к реализации меня не приблизит", а только удалит нежелание практиковать осознанност каждое мгновение и во всем.
Перечитайте пункты Благородного Восьмеричного Пути Освобождения.

----------


## Skyku

> Skyky, whatever. Вы так ничего и не поняли. Впрочем, как обычно. Удач!


Я понимаю почему сытая и упакованная немка считает подвигом родить одного ребенка, а турчанка, китаянка, индийка, латиноамериканка еврейка(израильтянка) считают что один ребенок - это "мелочь". И почему японки считают европеек эгоистками, тоже понимаю.

И понимаю почему человек, живущий сытней, богаче и здоровей чем большинство на Земле скулит и жалуется на свою такую тяжкую жизнь.

----------


## Yuki

> "ни к понятию сути Учения, ни к реализации меня не приблизит", а только удалит нежелание практиковать осознанност каждое мгновение и во всем.
> Перечитайте пункты Благородного Восьмеричного Пути Освобождения.


И все-таки я не понимаю, при чем тут осознанность и прилюдное (пордон) притье ног?

----------


## Skyku

> И все-таки я не понимаю, при чем тут осознанность и прилюдное (пордон) притье ног?


Знаете, в викторианскую эпоху, в Англии, ножки столов завешивали платочками. Де голые ножки - неприлично.
Раздельные Мэ и Жо туалеты, тоже не так уж давно появились. А в наших деревнях нагишом купались вместе, без великих нудиских лозунгов.

Осознайте откуда берется это "(пордон)" и делайте что и как хотите.
Осознайте откуда вообще что берется в Вашей голове.

Познай себя вобщем P.S.
О какой нирване, Дхарме, или еще чем может идти речь, когда человек не осознает что у него в голове каждый день происходит???

----------


## Skyku

P.S.
Yuki, Вспомнил один текстик "шуточный". "Жить или не жить?" называется
Пару отрывочков на тему физиологии семейной жизни.

...
Этап первый: романтичссскй.
Первые недели совместного проживания характеризуются повышенной аккуратностью обоих сторон, ... Тетка ежедневно бреет ноги и одевает красивые трусы даже под джинсы, ...
Мущщина тоже всегда гладко выбрит, носки аккуратно прячет в неизвестное место, моет посуду, безропотно выносит мусор, таскает дорогие продукты, варит кофе по утрам и приносит его в постель.
Но: *реально паришься* по поводу того, как бы незаметно покакать.
Пукать и пахнуть в тубзике романтической красотке никак невозможно. Не желающая уплывать *какашка превращается в проблему вселенского масштаба.*

Этап четвертый: семейный.
Три-пять лет совместного проживания, есть ли штамп в паспорте - абсолютно не важно. О, это замечательное время! *Тетка и мущщина настолько сроднились*, что без проблем занимаются такими замечательными вещами, как выдавливание прыщей друг у друга на спине, изучение и лечение болячек друг друга, шатание по квартире в небритых ногах и подмышках, в тяжелых случаях - в бигуди и грязных халатах. 
Говорят, на этот период приходится самый большой процент разводов - как любая рутина, семейная жизнь может надоесть: прыщи на спине запросто могут проиграть красным тюлевым трусам другой тетки.
...
*И все-таки я рада*, что могу сидеть сейчас перед компьютером, с адским выдавленным прыщом (кратер вулкана прямо над переносицей), в старом свитере и рваном носке, а мой благоверный валяется на диване и с умилением смотрит как жена "пишет в журнал".

----------


## Yuki

> О какой нирване, Дхарме, или еще чем может идти речь, когда человек не осознает что у него в голове каждый день происходит???


Вообщем, мы с Вами так никогда не "договоримся", потому как все о разном, да о разном :Smilie: 
Да, и я всегда боялась стать теткой в халате с бигудями и прыщами на спине :Smilie:  Судя по всему, зря :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Да, и я всегда боялась стать теткой в халате с бигудями и прыщами


Я не считаю это вселенской проблемой. Как и рождение ребенка. Как и нерождение. Как и многое из того что людей приводит в бледный ужас.
Хотя каюсь, есть аналогичные вещи, от которых сам впадаю в тоску  :Smilie: 
Ничего, это временно.




> мы с Вами так никогда не "договоримся", потому как все о разном, да о разном


Да, я стараюсь об избавлении от "ужасов", а мне в ответ о том как они велики и важны.

Только что историю прочитал. Значит вовремя. Как по мне, все о том же, об ужасных и страшных... иллюзиях :d

Существует  старое  предание  о крестьянине, которого послали с визитом  в дом своего хозяина. Хозяин провел его в кабинет и предложил суп,  но  как  только  крестьянин  взялся за ложку, то заметил в своей тарелке  маленькую  змею.  Чтобы  не обидеть хозяина, он все-таки съел суп. 

Через  несколько  дней  он  так тяжело заболел, что вынужден был снова  вернуться  в  дом  к  хозяину. Тот вновь провел его в кабинет и приготовил  лекарство  в  маленькой  чашке,  которую  затем  и передал крестьянину.   Собравшись  сделать  первый  глоток,  крестьянин  вновь заметил  в своей чашке маленькую змею. На этот раз он решил не молчать и  громко  сказал,  что  именно по этой причине он и заболел в прошлый
раз.  Захохотав,  хозяин  указал на потолок, где висел большой лук. "В своей  чашке  ты  видишь  не  змею,  а  отражение лука, - сказал он. - Никакой змеи нет".

Крестьянин  вновь  взглянул  на  свою чашку и, конечно же, там была не змея,  а  простое  отражение.  Он покинул дом своего хозяина, так и не выпив лекарства, и был здоров уже через день.

----------


## Yuki

> Да, я стараюсь об избавлении от "ужасов", а мне в ответ о том как они велики и важны.


Об иллюзиях - согласна. Но вот про "ужасы" имхо не писала :Smilie:  Это не ужасы, а просто образ жизни.

----------


## Skyku

> а просто образ жизни.


бессознательной.

Бессознательно буддистка прибегает к доводу - что ты роды вначале. Как будто нет перерождений, и кем ты был, была в прошлых жизнях кто скажет?
Бессознательно другая буддистка исповедует взгляды общества потребителей, новомодно объясняя что их пользой для практики.
Бессознательно обычная жизнь тела считается вдруг пардон, мерзкой. Которую нужно прятать.

Я бы тест одного учителя: "- На улице был дождь. Ты с какой стороны от башмаков оставил зонт, слева или справа" тоже бы не прошел.

Но когда своему бессознательному дают волю, да еще украшают патетичными лозунгами...
Если так кого утомила ужасная современная жизнь, то чего ж не уйдет в монастырь? В отшельники? В деревню в конце концов?
Ах, привязанности. Ну так они то и остальным бессознательным руководят. Отношением и к ребенку, и к супругу, и к продавцу, и к начальнику, и т.д.

Сказано в Дхаммападе: 332. Приятно материнство в этом мире; отцовство также приятно; приятно отшельничество в этом мире; также приятно брахманство.
Но вот некоторые буддистки не согласны, и говорят что бремя это вредное, тяжкое, к благому не ведущее, а уводящее в заботы ежедневные, что аж по 3 часа только спать придется.

А по мне, это дело личного выбора. Не больше. И выбор этот делается, как остальные - омраченным и обусловленным сознанием, а не во имя его, сознания просветления и избавления от клеш и трех ядов - неведения, АЛЧНОСТИ и гнева.

----------


## Yuki

> бессознательной.
> 
> Бессознательно обычная жизнь тела считается вдруг пардон, мерзкой. Которую нужно прятать.


А вот и неправда!   :Big Grin:  Разве кто-то называл ее "мерзкой"? Я имхо, всего лишь хотела сказать, что живу среди людей, которые вовсе не обязаны наблюдать физиологические подробности моего физического тела. Другое дело, что мы с Вами расходимся в списке тех вещей, которые Вы готовы демонстрировать, а какие нет.



> А по мне, это дело личного выбора. Не больше. И выбор этот делается, как остальные - омраченным и обусловленным сознанием, а не во имя его, сознания просветления и избавления от клеш и трех ядов - неведения, АЛЧНОСТИ и гнева.


 Вот именно, дело личного выбора.
 И ИМХО в буддизме нет наставлений справлять "естественные нужды" прилюдно для борьбы с омрачениями.

----------


## Tanush-ka

Ну, вы углубились, братья и сестры   :Big Grin:   !

Вот, например, данные о том, какова мотивация зачатия / сохранения беременности в современной России. FYI.

Что касается темы совместных родов, есть же срединный путь   :Smilie:   Физиологию никто никому не демонстрирует, в самый важный момент папа находится у изголовья и видит только новорожденного, затылок и ноги своей супруги (ежели это происходит на кресле). Или еще что-то, доступное даже "детям до 16".

ЗЫ Таки никто не нашел в текстах указаний по практике именно *для рожениц*?

----------


## Causaria

И все-таки, может кто знает про специальные практики, облегчающие роды? может встречались рекомендации по специальным подношениям, наприемер Таре?

----------


## Skyku

Спасибо за статью, Tanush-ka!

Итак, из трех самых-самых больших мотивов:

1. Беременность ради сохранения собственного здоровья (26%) 
2. Беременность как соответствие социальным ожиданиям (24%)
3. Беременность ради сохранения отношений (16%) 

я бы первый отнес к чистому эгоизму, а вот остальные как раз к частичному отказу от желаний эго. Потому что во втором и третьем пункте присутствует еще некая сторонняя по отношению к эго мотивация.

Так что прав был Толстой, те кто объявляют заботой о детях и любовью к ним свое нежелание иметь детей - эгоисты.
Монахи и монашки не в счет. Как и те кто не терзается этой проблемой. Потому что скорей всего когда нужно будет, заведут детей, не нужно - не заведут.

----------


## Аньезка

> Милая Аня. Все дело в нашем безумном мире и его темпе. ( не посудите это руководством к действию или к правильности бытия) . Просто Человек вправе сам вибирать что и как ему жить. 
> Вот например. у меня знакомые живут в общине Виссариона ( не будем обсуждат эту секту с точки зрения христианства, этих изгоев и чудаков с точки зрения СМИ. Последние вообще такую белеберду несут, которая отличная от правды в корне. Не доверяйте таким источникам информации, пока сами не убедитесь)  
> Так вот мы ездим туда отдыхат. Природа скажу прям шикарная. 
> Однака вернемся к теме разговора. Во первых денег у них мало, да их ценности не в деньгах. а в духовности. ( ихний метод,  их выбор как имеено ее достигать и получать) 
> Так вот. мы общались с матерями в деревне. И что же. 28 лет - пятеро детей. Как Вам это? Со всеми справляются за всеми ухаживают. Игрушки делают сами. (ничего сложного в этом нет) Притом муж то, не сильно то помогает. 
> и так пройдешь по деревне так у всех то трое детей, то пятеро. а у староверов так вообще по 7 детей. и ничего. все успевают. да и жизнирадостные.
> Где встретишь в нашем городском мире такое : " Человек рано утром встает делает свои дела, а потом идет по соседям и помогает всем" 
> Скажу честно меня это поразило! 
> Конечно у всех свои заморочки и проблемы не в этом так в другом.
> ...


Милый Igaa! С интересом ознакомилась с Вашим сообщением.   :Smilie:  Абсолютно согласна с Вами по поводу нашего мира и его темпа. К сожалению (?), моя карма мне не позволила родиться в общине Виссариона. Что же... 28 лет - пятеро детей (и это, видимо, не конец)... к сожалению, такие женщины, которым религиозные деятели запрещают предохраняться, долго не живут. Умирают рано, как правило из-за сердечных заболеваний. Уж больно жизнь тяжёлая, да и организм слабеет из-за постоянных родов.
Москва, да и другие крупные города, действительно такие, как вы описываете. Но жители этих городов детьми то, кстати, не обделены. Просто один образ жизни плохо состыковывается с другим. А людям хочется всё и сразу: и на ёлку сесть и ж..пу не ободрать. Вот вам и результат - хмурые, серые, депрессивные люди. 
Ах, если бы я жила в деревне, растила бы детей и кормила семью пищей с собственного огорода!   :Smilie:  Здорово? Не знаю... Депрессия от собственной нереализованности бы замучила.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Аньезка

Тем, кому интересно, как облегчить боль при родах. Это моя статья:
Роды без боли 

Написана она была после того, как я собрала многичисленный материал у знакомых родивших женщин, а также по материалам различных заметок и статей. Может кому-нибудь пригодится. Только сделайте скидку на адресата - писала для женского журнала.

----------


## Skyku

> Депрессия от собственной нереализованности бы замучила.


О! а вот это уже ближе к правде.
Просто редко кто именно реализуется. Чаще реализация - это просто увеличение "потребления благ".

Как мне понравилась мысль (потому что разделяю ее):
Как известно, основная масса муравьев - бесполы; точнее, это недоразвитые самки. И.Мечников (в "Этюдах оптимизма) рассматривает возможность образования значительного числа подобных особей и в человеческом обществе. Некоторую надежду на это подавало феминистское движение. Однако курсистки быстро повыскакивали замуж. Тем не менее идея, о которой упоминает И.Мечников не совсем беспочвенна. Напряженность жизни, образование, возрастание отрицательных факторов (природных и социальных) ведет к тому, что число "бесполых" и бездетных в западных обществах возрастает. Это на какой-то период делает социум более эффективным, но затем или вместе с тем общество начинает постепенно вымирать. Увы, идеала муравейника нам не достигнуть!
(Борис Загуменнов)
И потому фраза - "Но жители этих городов детьми то, кстати, не обделены." на фоне превышения смертности над рождаемостью как-то звучит непонятно.




> А людям хочется всё и сразу: и на ёлку сесть и ж..пу не ободрать. Вот вам и результат - хмурые, серые, депрессивные люди.


Странно, я об этом и написал. Что вкалывать с утра до ночи вынуждает не сама жизнь, а жажда быть полновесным потребителем. Особенно в глазах других потребителей. Общество же устроено хитро - всегда есть еще более дорогие блага. И ребенок - "ужасная" помеха. Он заставляет страдать прежде всего самих родителей. Ему то невдомек что такое приемлимый уровень жизни. Он и с деревяной игрушкой и в брезентовых штанишках будет радостен и счастлив. Но цивилизованные родители не могут СЕБЕ этого позволить.
Ну а объсняют они самыми разными способами эту "заботу" о ребенке.

Не думайте что у меня будет больше одного ребенка, и что я требую от своей В. 5-ерых.
Просто причины наших одно-, максимум двухдетных семей прозаичны и мелко-бытовые.



> К сожалению (?), моя карма мне не позволила родиться в общине Виссариона.


А многих ли карма из форумчан родила в буддийской среде?




> Умирают рано, как правило из-за сердечных заболеваний. Уж больно жизнь тяжёлая, да и организм слабеет из-за постоянных родов.


На это есть много разных мнений, у тех же современных медиков.
Я думаю даже "норму" определять рисково, разной конституции есть женщины.
Обе мои бабушки умерли за 80. У одной пятеро было, у другой - двое. И обе жили в деревне. И так и дальше по родне.

Но в любом случае, интересен этот толи парадокс, толи конфликт - ума и жизни. Вернее - индивидуализированного ума.

----------


## Аньезка

Skyku, мысль о том, что ребенок будет обязательно счастлив "в брезентовых штанишках и с деревянной игрушкой" ставлю под сомнение. Ибо обычно низкий уровень доходов рука об руку идёт с невозможностью получить образование (в Москве с каждым годом число бесплатных мест в институтах сокращается) и со многими другими малоприятными вещами (например, компания, которой ребенок обрастает где-то в ПТУ). Таких детей называют "дети из социально-неблагополучных семей". Счастливы ли они? Я с такими тесно общалась в подростковом возрасте, они мрут как мухи от акоголизма, наркотиков и безбашенности. Суровая реальность большого города вряд ли позволит тебе остаться бедным и счастливым. 

PS: вопрос материальных благ - это Ваше больное место что ли?

----------


## Skyku

> мысль о том, что ребенок будет обязательно счастлив "в брезентовых штанишках и с деревянной игрушкой" ставлю под сомнение.


Простите, а с какими игрушками и в какой одежде выросло подавляющее большинство землян за десятки тысяч лет?




> Ибо обычно низкий уровень доходов рука об руку идёт с невозможностью получить образование


То есть счастливость человека зависит от уровня его образования?
Уборщица, грузчик не могут быть счастливы, кандидат наук, менеджер - обязательно?




> Я с такими тесно общалась в подростковом возрасте, они мрут как мухи от акоголизма, наркотиков и безбашенности.


Согласен. Хотя очень даже мрут от алкоголизма, наркотиков и безбашенности подростки и у образованных и богатых родителей.




> Суровая реальность большого города


Вот чего не пойму, чем же она суровей реальности индийской деревни?
Что за эпитеты такие к жизни золотого миллиарда?




> вопрос материальных благ - это Ваше больное место что ли?


Ну коли я программист 1С в самой большой фирме восточного региона Украины, то да, нищ, гол и бос. Да еще невеста, кандидат мед. наук, педиатрисса.

Просто я не люблю когда меркантильность и стяжательство рядится в "высокие помыслы".
Наверное с времен "американского" христианства.

А может потому что религии учат несколько другим приоритетам. Был это обычный форум, то и не пикнул бы. Я сам достаточно плотно живу самой обычной жизнью горожанина, чтобы НЕ понимать заботы и сложности соврменного человека. Только считаю, что они по бОльшей части от жадности, а не от суровой действительности. Именно алчность и делает ее суровой.

По моему это АЗЫ буддизма.

----------


## Yuki

> Только считаю, что они по бОльшей части от жадности, а не от суровой действительности. Именно алчность и делает ее суровой.
> 
> По моему это АЗЫ буддизма.


Суровой жизнь делает сам человек, воспринимая ее как "суровую". Счастье не зависит от местоприбывания и уровня дохода. Ну да, это, если не ошибаюсь, тоже азы буддизма.

----------


## ullu

> И ИМХО в буддизме нет наставлений справлять "естественные нужды" прилюдно для борьбы с омрачениями.


Зато есть указание не делать этого.

Падмасамбхава - Хрустальное ожерелье 
безупречной практики 
"Во всех случаях практикующий, посвятивший себя стадиям приближения и свершения, не должен необдуманно предаваться повседневным занятиям. Не ешь любую подвернувшуюся пищу. Не надевай запачканную или оскверненную одежду.

Не ложись спать где попало. Не испражняйся на виду у других или там, где ходят люди. Не выполняй йогические практики не вовремя. Всегда будь чрезвычайно внимательна в своем поведении.

В общем, если желаешь счастья, доведи до конца свою практику Дхармы, занимаясь самовоспитанием и принимая неприятные обстоятельства.

Раздели дни и ночи на части и уделяй практике отведенные периоды времени. Тогда твое счастье будет долгим. Помни об этом!"
http://spiritual.ru/lib/hru_o.html

----------


## ullu

> Но вот некоторые буддистки не согласны, и говорят что бремя это вредное, тяжкое, к благому не ведущее, а уводящее в заботы ежедневные, что аж по 3 часа только спать придется.


http://spiritual.ru/lib/10u.html
Падмасамбхава - Десять устоев тайной Мантры
и другие избранные учения 
Цикл глубоких наставлений в вопросах и ответах

"Учитель Падма сказал: Практикующие Дхарму не замечают, когда их обманывает мара.

Джомо спросила: Что это означает?

Учитель ответил: Могущественных людей обманывает мара гордости и тщеславия.

Сановников обманывает мара красноречия и помрачения.

Простых людей обманывает мара неведения и тупости.

Богатых обманывает мара деловых целей и увеличения богатства.

Практикующих Дхарму обманывает мара увеличения их материального имущества.

Их обманывает мара воспитания детей - кармических заимодавцев.

Их обманывает мара почтительных учеников.

Их обманывает мара преданных слуг и спутников.

Их обманывает мара ненавистных врагов.

Их обманывает мара ласковых слов родни.

Их обманывает мара прекрасных материальных украшений.

Их обманывает мара мелодичных голосов и сладкозвучных речей.

Их обманывает мара собственной привязанности. Их обманывает мара красоты и стремления к любви. Все твои усилия, затраченные на ошибочные действия, - обольщение мары.

Пять неотъемлемых от тебя ядов - мара твоего ума. Шесть объектов чувств, существующих как привычные склонности, - мара внешних вещей.

Привязанность к вкусу самадхи - мара внутренних явлений.

Надежда на плод в Дзогчене - мара воззрения. Все высшие качества - тоже мара. Все неведение и заблуждение - тоже мара. А величайший мара - привязанность к эго. Он не существует нигде, кроме как в тебе самой. Ты должна убить этого демона изнутри. Если ты это сделаешь, он не придет извне. Однако слишком много людей не узнают этого мару.

"
"

----------


## Skyku

> Их обманывает мара воспитания детей - кармических заимодавцев.


Ну тогда и тему эту закрыть бы нужно.
Такие два несочитающихся слова - "рожают" "буддистки".
Тут уж или-или выходит   :Smilie:  

Я же говорил о том, что одну мару - воспитания детей, пытаются искоренить другой - живя в суровом городе, и накапливая... что? благие заслуги что-ли?
 :Big Grin: 

*Суровой жизнь делает сам человек, воспринимая ее как "суровую".
Счастье не зависит от местоприбывания и уровня дохода.*

Ань, Вы с этим НЕ согласны?

----------


## pilot

> http://spiritual.ru/lib/10u.html
> 
> Их обманывает мара воспитания детей - кармических заимодавцев.
> "
> "


куда не сунься везде эти мары  :Smilie:  
воспитание все-таки дело  необходимое для всех - а если уж тулку народился, так  в тибете его с удвоенной строгостью воспитывали - так что для кого мара, а для кого от судьбы не уйдешь  :Smilie:  хош не хош а воспитателем станешь

----------


## Odd Li

Нет такой мары, которая не могла бы быть преобразована в просветленную мысль. При полном отсутствии мар откуда взяться Просветлению?

----------


## pilot

неоткуда не взяться!!  :Smilie:  мару боятся - к просветлению не ходить!!!  :Smilie: 
 с таким цитированием  - на многих мам может снизойти долгая затяжная депрессия - а как же отношение к матери в буддизме? даже слово лама происходит частично от "мама" 
лама - это небесная мама  :Smilie: 
а то так - всех в монахи!
есть же и Мачиг Лабдрон и Марпа - да и сами знаете!

----------


## Skyku

> При полном отсутствии мар откуда взяться Просветлению?


Много хорошего не случилось бы, если бы пороки были бы запрещены (Фома Аквинский)

----------


## Igaa

> Милый Igaa! С интересом ознакомилась с Вашим сообщением.   Абсолютно согласна с Вами по поводу нашего мира и его темпа. К сожалению (?), моя карма мне не позволила родиться в общине Виссариона.


Слава карме   :Smilie:  




> Что же... 28 лет - пятеро детей (и это, видимо, не конец)... к сожалению, такие женщины, которым религиозные деятели запрещают предохраняться, долго не живут. Умирают рано, как правило из-за сердечных заболеваний. Уж больно жизнь тяжёлая, да и организм слабеет из-за постоянных родов.


Ну  никто им не запрещает предохранятся! 




> Москва, да и другие крупные города, действительно такие, как вы описываете. Но жители этих городов детьми то, кстати, не обделены. Просто один образ жизни плохо состыковывается с другим. А людям хочется всё и сразу: и на ёлку сесть и ж..пу не ободрать. Вот вам и результат - хмурые, серые, депрессивные люди. 
> Ах, если бы я жила в деревне, растила бы детей и кормила семью пищей с собственного огорода!   Здорово? Не знаю... Депрессия от собственной нереализованности бы замучила.


не смешите. Будьте осознаюзщим. кто Вам мешает адаптировать жизнь к городским условиям? Мы вот например обожаем ездить на природу и проводить куча времени в лесу. на великах, или лыжах. Делать работу на природе. и проводить время с пользой для здоровья и ума. Не концентрируясь в нерабочее врема на работе и карьерной жизни. 
Подрастает наш сынок, и уверею на одном ребенке мы не остановимся, и даже на двух. 
Адаптируйтесь по суетный мир. и позволяете Ему Вами завладеть. 
" Не прогибайтесь под изменчевый мир, пусть лучше он прогнется под нас..."

----------


## Igaa

> И все-таки, может кто знает про специальные практики, облегчающие роды? может встречались рекомендации по специальным подношениям, наприемер Таре?


Могу посоветовать только гмнастические упражнения. Ци-гун для беременных   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

с использованием массажных шариков и мячей. прявильного положения при сватках и родах,  методика дыхания. А также помощь мужа во время сваток.
Ну и конечно тренировка ума и подготовка его к родам! и все будет чики-пуки.  
ну и конечно надо заботистся о себе и своем ребенке до беременности и во время беременности. ( позволить избежать лишних паталогий). 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Igaa

> Skyku, мысль о том, что ребенок будет обязательно счастлив "в брезентовых штанишках и с деревянной игрушкой" ставлю под сомнение. Ибо обычно низкий уровень доходов рука об руку идёт с невозможностью получить образование (в Москве с каждым годом число бесплатных мест в институтах сокращается) и со многими другими малоприятными вещами (например, компания, которой ребенок обрастает где-то в ПТУ). Таких детей называют "дети из социально-неблагополучных семей". Счастливы ли они? Я с такими тесно общалась в подростковом возрасте, они мрут как мухи от акоголизма, наркотиков и безбашенности. Суровая реальность большого города вряд ли позволит тебе остаться бедным и счастливым. 
> 
> PS: вопрос материальных благ - это Ваше больное место что ли?


Корочки не главное - главное что в башке. 
К сожалению многие забыли эту мысль и не разделают ее. 

Что вы ровняетесь на институты и университеты. Сами давайте образование. читайте книги малышу. учите науки. занимайтесь творчеством. это намного полезней чем куружки и детские сады, школы универы итд итп....

----------


## Аньезка

> Слава карме


Слава!   :Smilie:  




> Прекращены поиски 8-летнего Коли Кузнецова
> 
> Спасатели больше не ищут 8-летнего Колю Кузнецова, который пропал в тайге Каратузского района 23 июля. Напомним, что он вместе с матерью и другими последователями Виссариона - всего 12 человек - пошел за ягодой. В лесу мальчик поссорился со своим старшим братом и отстал от людей. 2 недели Колю Кузнецова искали спасатели с собаками, местная милиция, охотники и сами виссарионовцы. Все это время люди прочесывали тайгу, искали с вертолета, жгли костры и стреляли из ракетницы. Результатов никаких.
> Власти высказывают предположение, что родственники мальчика могут вводить спасателей в заблуждение. Случай с исчезновением ребенка из общины Виссариона, действительно, кажется несколько странным. Местные деревни высказывают разные версии, в том числе и такую, что мальчик мог стать причиной конфликта разведенных родителей. Отец ребенка не придерживается веры общины Виссариона. Мать, таким образом, могла его спрятать. Чтобы оставить «в своей вере».
> Сами виссарионовцы говорить на тему веры с нами по телефону отказались. Сказали только, что видели в лесу следы детской обуви и остатки неумело разведенного костра. Надежды на возвращение мальчика они не теряют. Несмотря на то, масштабная работа спасателей в Каратузском прекращена, мальчика еще будут искать охотники и местные жители. Говорят, что однажды живым нашелся 4летний ребенок, который провел в тайге 20 дней.


http://www.tvk6.ru/news_1.php?id=3135




> В последнее время дети в нашей стране пропадают просто с пугающей регулярностью. И своеобразным Бермудским треугольником в этом плане стал Красноярский край. Весной этого года исчезли пятеро мальчишек, тела которых позднее нашли в коллекторе. Несколько дней назад там же искали пропавших воспитанников интерната. Сейчас же почти 200 человек, среди которых милиционеры, лесники и добровольцы, прочесывают леса в Каратузском районе Красноярского края, чтобы найти семилетнего мальчика.
>      По словам начальника Главного Управления МЧС по Красноярскому краю Сергея Бурунова, "люди идут по лесу цепью, к поискам также подключен вертолет". "Поиски осложняет высокая трава, которая из-за непрерывных дождей достигла высоты человеческого роста", - добавил он.
>      Ребенок потерялся в минувшую субботу, когда пошел в лес с матерью и сестрой. Они отправились из деревни Таята в тайгу для того, чтобы отметить семилетие мальчика на одной из гор, но ребенок отстал и заблудился. Отметим, что семья принадлежала к общине Виссариона. Спасатели опасаются, что проживавший в этой секте ребенок может быть слаб физически - неизвестно, как он перенес трое суток в тайге в одиночестве. Кстати, в настоящее время в общине Виссариона, во главе которой стоит бывший милиционер Сергей Тороп, проживает около 4500 человек. В последние годы община демонстрирует желание сотрудничать с "внешним миром", в том числе и с властями всех уровней. В общине Виссариона практикуется агрессивная "диета" по примеру концентрационных лагерей, при которой даже кормящим матерям запрещается кормить детей грудным молоком. По показаниям врачей районной больницы п. Курагино Красноярского края, имеется несколько смертельных случаев от истощения фанатичных последователей Виссариона, детям в секте не оказывается медицинская помощь. Тороп, кстати, подтвердил факты самоубийств среди своих последователей. Однако вернемся к пропавшим детям.


http://www.rustrana.ru/print.php?nid=11212

----------


## Аньезка

> *Суровой жизнь делает сам человек, воспринимая ее как "суровую".
> Счастье не зависит от местоприбывания и уровня дохода.*
> 
> Ань, Вы с этим НЕ согласны?


Не знаю, Skyku... не зависит от местоприбывания? Не думаю, что те, кто сидели в концлагерях, были счастливыми людьми... 
Про уровень дохода - наверное, не зависит. Но это я за себя говорю. А вот маленькие дети склонны сравнивать, что есть у них и у их друзей... и многие сильно переживают, что их родители не могут им купить такого дорогого робота, как у соседа Васи, или куклы Барби, как у одноклассницы Нади... разве нет? В подростковом возрасте начинаются сравнения, кто что одевает (в школах же отменили школьную форму).  Мудрость то, она с возрастом приходит. Правда, не ко всем.

----------


## Skyku

> Не думаю, что те, кто сидели в концлагерях, были счастливыми людьми...


Если меня сейчас заставить жить в глухой деревне, то тоже тяжко мне придется. Означает это что? Мою зависимость, привязанность, обусловленность к среде. Ведь те кто там, в деревне жил изначально, вполне живут.

Насчет же тюрем и концлагерей, то было немало людей, в разные времена и эпохи, которые умудрялись в ТАКИХ условиях Творить.
Почитайте о быте в гулагах. Где те кто были талантливыми Человеками, ими и остались.

Большинство же людей и в нормальных условиях "влачат" свою серую жизнь. И еще жалуются.




> А вот маленькие дети склонны сравнивать, что есть у них и у их друзей... и многие сильно переживают, что их родители не могут им купить такого дорогого робота


Аха. И не только об этом переживают.
Они злятся когда их учат говорить НОРМАЛЬНО, и ходить на горшочек.
Они злятся когда им не дают питаться конфетками и печеньем.
И еще много чего у них есть животно-эгоистичного.
Вы предлагаете ублажать детский эгоцентризм?
Или это все тоже, оправдание своих Желаний "заботой" о ком-то.




> В подростковом возрасте начинаются сравнения, кто что одевает


Я не из бедной семьи. Но родители до сих пор вспоминают, как это их миновала сия чаша - вой подростка насчет джинс (дело в СССР было) и юноши - дубленки.
А у меня такие друзья и были. Хотя Ваша правда, большинство одноклассников жили другими ценностями и интересами.




> Мудрость то, она с возрастом приходит


С каким возрастом? Разве что если возраст - сколько ты жизней прожил.

Давно говорю - 
"Видал я седых дураков и желторотых мудрецов."




> Не знаю, Skyku... не зависит от местоприбывания?


А Вы поищите ответ в буддийских принципах и мировозрении.
Я тоже не знаю, всего лишь стараюсь понять и следовать правильным воззрениям.

На Я, жизнь, смерть, мир.
Бытие и НЕбытие.

----------


## Igaa

> Слава!


Вы верите СМИ? Между прочим мы Как раз присутсвовали при этом в общине. отдыхали летом. интересно было наблюдать как сми вполне реально спраштвают и пускают пыль. а потом в газетах публикуют совершенно иное. Нам было смешно....
Не доверяй текстам. Слушай сердце! Уверен приехав туда Ты будешь потрясена. особено если прочтешь все что про них пишут. 
Нам очень смешно наблюдать за всем этим тут. что пишут и как есть. 

ИБо как однажды выразился ЕРШ, "Место библиотеки около отхожего места." 
(  не принимать всерьез)

----------


## Аньезка

Кое-что из Кастанеды... просто на заметку тем, кто интересуется. За 100-процентную истину брать не призываю. 

Интервью Грасиелы Корвалан с Карлосом Кастанедой:




> Меня интересовали некоторые не до конца понятные мне аспекты его книг, и я спросила его о тех пустотах, которые возникают в людях, у которых родились дети.
> 
> -Да, есть разница между людьми, у которых есть дети, и теми у кого их нет, - сказал Кастанеда. - Чтобы пройти на цыпочках мимо Орла, человек должен быть полным. Человек, у которого есть пустоты, не может избежать Орла.





> -- Как и у дона Хуана, у меня раньше тоже были дыры, мне нужно было следовать пути. У Хенарос была совсем другая ситуация. Хенорос более нервные и быстрые, у них есть та особая острота, которой нет у нас, они очень непостоянны, ничто не может их удержать.
> 
> -- У тех же, у кого как у меня или Ла Горды есть дети, есть другие качества, которые компенсируют недостатки. Такие люди более устойчивы, и несмотря на то, что их путь очень длинный и трудный, они тоже в конце концов прибывают к цели. Вообще говоря, тот человек у которого были дети, знает как заботиться об окружающих. Это не значит конечно, что человек, у которого не было детей, не знает как заботиться о других, просто есть некоторая разница...





> Кастанеда уже говорил нам до этого, что человек, у которого появляются дети, теряет особую остроту. Это происходит потому, что "острота" -- это особая сила, которую дети забирают у своих родителей, просто родившись на свет. Эта пустота, которая образуется в человеке, должна быть заполнена или восстановлена. Необходимо восстановить ту силу, которую вы потеряли. Он также дал нам понять, что длительные сексуальные взаимоотношения партнеров приводят к энергетическому истощению. При взаимоотношениях всплывает разница между партнерами, это приводит к тому, что некоторые качества партнера отвергаются. Поэтому, когда рождается ребенок, то каждый партнер инстинктивно выбирает для него то, что ему больше нравится у другого, но нет никакой гарантии, что выбор будет действительно правильным. -- С точки зрения рождения ребенка лучше случайность, -- считает Кастанеда. Он попытался объяснить нам это еще более подробно, но снова предупредил, что ему самому многое в этом не понятно.


Из "Дара Орла"




> - все мы видим немножко. Мы видим дыры в людях, у которых были дети...

----------


## Аньезка

> Или это все тоже, оправдание своих Желаний "заботой" о ком-то.



Кстати, Skyku, я, как раз таки, ни о каком гипотетическом ребенке не забочусь и не люблю, ибо как можно любить и заботиться о человеке, которого на свете не существует?  Нельзя нанести вред тому, кого нет. А от своего эгоцентризма я лучше избавлюсь другими, менее рискованными для других способами, нежели рождение ребенка. (хотя точку в этом вопросе я пока не ставлю. думаю).

----------


## Skyku

> А от своего эгоцентризма я лучше избавлюсь другими,


Из тех что Вы называли тут?

Работая в городе с утра до ночи?
Утверждая что "бытие определяет сознание" и ратуя за изменение среды вокруг?
Влача тяжелую и суетную жизнь городского обывателя то бишь?

Кастанеда же для меня не авторитет.
Всего лишь новомодный "таинственный" писатель-антрополог, этнограф, ...

----------


## Causaria

кстати про лагеря - одна моя знакомая акушерка рассказывает, что все женщины, забеременевшие там, рожали абсолютно здоровых детей и все 100% без травм и осложнений (это учитывая тяжелый ежедневный труд и условия)... вот только в живых оставляли одного из трех детей или одного из 10 (точно не запомнила) арийской внешности

----------


## Аньезка

> Из тех что Вы называли тут?
> 
> Работая в городе с утра до ночи?
> Утверждая что "бытие определяет сознание" и ратуя за изменение среды вокруг?
> Влача тяжелую и суетную жизнь городского обывателя то бишь?
> 
> Кастанеда же для меня не авторитет.
> Всего лишь новомодный "таинственный" писатель-антрополог, этнограф, ...


Нет, другими. Из тех, которые я тут не называла. 

Skyku, извините, у меня нет столько свободного времени, чтобы сидеть днями в интернете и продолжать эти словесные игры без смысла. Удачи Вам по любому! 

PS: Кастанеда авторитет для меня.

----------


## Fat

> я слышал наставления о том как происходит зачатие - сознание ребенка входит через правую ноздрю отца (или левую) - будет мальчик, наоборот  -  девочка. 
> вот и напрашивается буддийский метод контрацепции


А интересно, через какую ноздрю входит сознание ребенка, если оплодотворение было искусственным, а оплодотворенная яйцеклетка была затем вживлена суррогатной матери? Также интересно как и куда входит сознание, если зародыш получен путем клонирования?

----------


## ullu

> Я же говорил о том, что одну мару - воспитания детей, пытаются искоренить другой - живя в суровом городе, и накапливая... что? благие заслуги что-ли?


Поэтому , я так полагаю, мы можем придти к общему выводу : проблема не в том что бы решить рожать детей или не рожать, воспитывать или не воспитывать, а в том, что бы не отвелкаться, что бы ни делал.

Конечно тогда вопрос - как рожают буддистки - не возникнет.

----------


## ullu

> куда не сунься везде эти мары  
> воспитание все-таки дело  необходимое для всех - а если уж тулку народился, так  в тибете его с удвоенной строгостью воспитывали - так что для кого мара, а для кого от судьбы не уйдешь  хош не хош а воспитателем станешь


Вот такая тяжелая боярская доля  :Smilie: 

Речь в цитате идет не о необходимости воспитания, а о состоянии ума *воспитывающего* в момент воспитания.
Не нужно придавать рождению и воспитанию детей слишком много значения.

----------


## ullu

> Нет такой мары, которая не могла бы быть преобразована в просветленную мысль. При полном отсутствии мар откуда взяться Просветлению?


Тогда зачем вы не перобразовали эту мару ?

----------


## ullu

> есть же и Мачиг Лабдрон и Марпа - да и сами знаете!


Ага, ага...есть..,Мачиг Лабдрон, которая через несколько лет сказала - А пойдите-ка, посмотрите , жив ли ещё мой сын в той пещерке в которой я его оставила одного без еды и воды несколько лет назад и велела никуда не уходить...
Боюсь от таких жизнеописаний у современных мам волосы поседеют скорее, чем от мысли о монашестве  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> И все-таки, может кто знает про специальные практики, облегчающие роды? может встречались рекомендации по специальным подношениям, наприемер Таре?


Моя сестра, не буддистка никакая, просто рожала в воде дома.
Рожала легко, потмоу что до этого ходила на спец занятия для беременных, где их учили правильно дышать и раздвигать кости таза и так далее..
Рожала 40 минут в общей сложности.
Если боитесь рожать дома то есть спец центры с врачами - роды в воде.
По-моему в Москве в центре Матери и ребенка такое практикуют.

----------


## Odd Li

> Тогда зачем вы не преобразовали эту мару ?


А вы можете с уверенностью сказать, что уже преобразовали хотя бы одну мару? Если да, то какую?

----------


## ullu

> А вы можете с уверенностью сказать, что уже преобразовали хотя бы одну мару? Если да, то какую?


А об этом полагается говорить только со своим учителем.

----------


## Odd Li

Хорошо, второй вопрос снимаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Хорошо, второй вопрос снимаю.


о первом тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Odd Li

Тогда о вашем вопросе я не могу говорить ни с кем, поскольку учителя у меня нет.

----------


## pilot

А интересно, через какую ноздрю входит сознание ребенка, если оплодотворение было искусственным, а оплодотворенная яйцеклетка была затем вживлена суррогатной матери? Также интересно как и куда входит сознание, если зародыш получен путем клонирования?///////////

незнаю,  Fat, в лекции об этом ничего небыло - :Frown:

----------


## pilot

Не нужно придавать рождению и воспитанию детей слишком много значения.\\\\\\\\\\
 Ullu - а почему вы так решили?  :Smilie:  
и почему его слишком много  :Smilie: 
хотя вопрос то вообще здесь не об этом

----------


## Alex

Кстати, насчет буддийской контрацепции с помощью прищепки на носу   :Smilie:  

Во время субботнего чаепития было высказано недоумения - почему тибетцы до этого не додумались? Может быть, и додумались, только это о-о-о-чень тайная практика, о которой никому не рассказывают... Во всяком случае, две наиболее населенные страны - Китай и Индия - находятся по бокам Тибета... Видно, туда и разлетаются существа бардо...

Это я, конечно, не всерьез   :Wink:

----------


## pilot

..Боюсь от таких жизнеописаний у современных мам волосы поседеют скорее, чем от мысли о монашестве.\\\\\\\\ 
поседеют конечно  :Smilie:  - у тех кто незнает какая была у нее мотивация и реализация - но ведь мама Мачиг хорошо знала что делает  :Smilie:

----------


## pilot

Alex - боюсь одной прищепкой неполучится ограничится - я слышал в другой традиции говорят что сознание входит через задний проход отца

----------


## ullu

> Тогда о вашем вопросе я не могу говорить ни с кем, поскольку учителя у меня нет.


Можете. С самим собой.

----------


## ullu

> Не нужно придавать рождению и воспитанию детей слишком много значения.\\\\\\\\\\
>  Ullu - а почему вы так решили?  
> и почему его слишком много 
> хотя вопрос то вообще здесь не об этом


Почему я решила , что не нужно рождению и воспитанию детей придавать слишком много значения?
Потому что все явления подобны иллюзии. 

Его слишком много потому что возникли реплики из раздела "а все бабы дуры, а мужики зато сволочи".
А это значит, что значения слишком много.

Вопрос не об этом, но поскольку в треде на вопрос все равно никто не отвечает....

----------


## ullu

> ..Боюсь от таких жизнеописаний у современных мам волосы поседеют скорее, чем от мысли о монашестве.\\\\\\\\ 
> поседеют конечно  - у тех кто незнает какая была у нее мотивация и реализация - но ведь мама Мачиг хорошо знала что делает


Хмхм...
А можно теперь этот ответ ваш соотнести с вашим предидущим ответом...а то что-то у меня не получается связать их между собой?

----------


## Odd Li

> *Ullu*
> Можете. С самим собой.


Спасибо, что напомнили.

----------


## pilot

ullu - ну просто речь же там идет о разных вещах, их и не надо связывать.

\\\\\...что возникли реплики из раздела "а все бабы дуры, а мужики зато сволочи".\\\\\\
 с цитатой я вас понял , спасибо

вообще хотелось бы услышать что-нибудь по-вопросу - роды - буддизм - в тибетской культуре в частности -  какие мантры читаются, практики и т.д -  выбор имени - мне это интересно - спасибо!

----------


## Odd Li

> *Аня*
> Кстати, Skyku, я, как раз таки, ни о каком гипотетическом ребенке не забочусь и не люблю, ибо как можно любить и заботиться о человеке, которого на свете не существует? Нельзя нанести вред тому, кого нет. А от своего эгоцентризма я лучше избавлюсь другими, менее рискованными для других способами, нежели рождение ребенка. (хотя точку в этом вопросе я пока не ставлю. думаю).


Ваши родители тоже нанесли вам вред, родив вас? Было ли ваше рождение их ошибкой? Я думаю, ни одного человека, даже самого пропащего, нельзя считать результатом чьей-то ошибки. Поскольку возможность освобождения, как это ни кажется иногда парадоксальным, есть у всех. 

Так что, родив ребенка, вы ничем не рискуете. Так же как не родив, впрочем.  :Smilie:  
Будда Шакьямуни был отцом, например. Иисус Христос не был.
У Синрана, основателя Син-буддизма, было шесть детей! Три мальчика и три девочки. (Под вопросом, был ли у него еще один сын от первого брака, или же сам этот брак и ребенок от него являются легендой.)

Затем, вы ведь женщина и в вас физически заложена возможность выносить и вскормить нового человека. (Этого так не хватает мужчинам! :Smilie:  ) А вы так прям ортодоксально, по-буддийски отвергаете свою женственность как некий недостаток. Подумайте: НОВЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК; его не купить ни за какие деньги, это чудо природы! А вы можете его РОДИТЬ совершенно бесплатно. :Smilie:  Не для себя, а просто так.

----------


## Alex

Ребят, вы это... про что тут разговариваете, а?

Фил, вот почитай, что тут моя жена написала (она, кстати, не буддистка, а номинальная христианка):




> В этот хмурый январский день были назначены плановые роды. Серые
>  голые ветки берез хлестали по стеклу и серые вороны сидели, каркая,
>  глядели в мрачную палату предродовых мучений. Рожала вместе в один день с калмычкой, но
>  друг друга не видели и мы были единственные среди остальных женшин, кто не издавал ни одной вопли во
>  время родов среди прочих жутко орущих рожениц. Хотя нам было не легче, чем им.
>  Для меня это были вторые роды и я решила на этот раз молча рожать.
>  Кому как, а для меня в этом случае молчание - золото. Крик мешает сосредоточиться, отдаешь себя во власти
>  животных эмоций, безумного утробного крика и ужаса, боли и не
>  слышишь, что кричит тебе медперсонал. Некоторых били по щекам, или
> ...

----------


## Туутикки

Моему сыну 3,5 года, дочери - 9 месяцев. Родились они дома в воду, без одной царапины и без использования медикаментов.

Роды дают уникальную возможность активно практиковать смирение, терпение и сострадание. Мне очень помогла визуализация себя в виде полой трубы, в которую дует сильный ветер. При этом хорошо на схватках петь "а-а-а" :EEK!:  , или "хум", чтобы звук был глубоким и низким. Вообще очень помогает осознание, что схватки - это не боль, которая вас трепает, а сила, которая рождает вашего ребенка из вас, и с этой силой нужно стать союзницей: расслабиться как только можно, а она сделает все сама. Очень хорошо повисеть во время схваток, можно на шее у мужа, или поднимая свое тело, опираясь руками на что-нибудь. Очень удобное место для схваток - унитаз, можно присесть и отдохнуть. Лучше всего при появлении первых схваток лечь и поспать. И вообще не торопить события, отдыхать до предела.




> Не нужно придавать рождению и воспитанию детей слишком много значения.


Совершенно согласна, но и преуменьшать значение тоже не нужно.

----------


## Туутикки

К сожалению, женщин, которые рожали в роддомах и претерпели при этом моральное и физическое изнасилование, - простите, по другому не скажешь, - трудно убедить, что можно по другому. Они говорят: "Ты что! Я в роддоме чуть не сдохла, а тут, дома..." Зато очень любят пересказывать страшные истории про свои многострадальные роды. Обычно после таких родов и бывает "послеродовая депрессия", когда мама боится прикоснуться к своему малышу, а вовсе не из-за гормональных перестроек, как предположила Lala.

Среди моих знакомых только одна благополучно родила двоих детей в роддоме. Она там работает микропедиатором, и сразу же отказалась от всех стимулирующих и обезболивающих инъекций, зная, чем это грозит.

Вообще, каждой женщине, интересующейся этой темой, нужно задать себе вопрос - почему за последние сто лет мы разучились рожать детей и кормить их грудью?

Это книга родоначальника движения сознательного родительства Грантли Дик-Рид "Роды без страха":
http://eka-mama.iak.ru/eka-mama.nsf/...ment&for=print

Это две замечательные книги о воспитании детей первого года. В первой содержится раздел, по которому можно освоить динамическую гимнастику (с иллюстрациями). Вторая книга более зрелая и мудрая, но ее придется покупать. По второй ссылке можно связаться с авторами и их центром в Москве.
http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/tru...viyyi_god.html
http://www.radoma.ru/modules.php?nam...howpage&pid=24

И наконец, это сайт практикующего домашнего акушера и педиатра:
http://a-naumov.narod.ru/
Его зовут Александр Викторович, дом. телефон 404-32-51.

----------


## Igaa

Ребята! Прошу Вас посетить сайт наших хороших друзей. Которые ходили с нами на подготовительные курсы к родам! Рождение это прекрасный момент. это чудесный момент! И все зависит как к нему подойти! Скажу так 80% тех кто ходил на эти курсы не испытывади боли, и могли спокойно с ней справится если она возникала. У всех роды проходили замечательно. Все дело в голове и как ты к этому подходишь. Об этом я уже говорил в рамках этой темы. Ожидая боль - получишь боль! 
Остальние 20% имели некую патологию или неподошли с пониманием происходящего. Однако и им курсы помогли не растерятся в сложной ситуации!  

Все страдания от незнания или от знания но не понимания его, а может не умения применять. 


http://mnogogrannik.chat.ru/

P.S Сразу после родов моя жена была так счастлива, и не прочь была пройти еще раз. ( многие сразу после родов не желают заводить второго, слишком сильные тяжелые впечатления)

----------


## Yuki

> К сожалению, женщин, которые рожали в роддомах и претерпели при этом моральное и физическое изнасилование, - простите, по другому не скажешь, - трудно убедить, что можно по другому. Они говорят: "Ты что! Я в роддоме чуть не сдохла, а тут, дома..." Зато очень любят пересказывать страшные истории про свои многострадальные роды. Обычно после таких родов и бывает "послеродовая депрессия", когда мама боится прикоснуться к своему малышу, а вовсе не из-за гормональных перестроек, как предположила Lala.


А зачем убеждать? Каждому свое - кому дома в воду, кому в роддоме. Например, ко мне в там все относились очень хорошо (в бесплатном отделении). Потому как, так же как и боль, всякие "изнасилования" - они тоже в голове. 
А послеродовая депрессия - обычная перестройка организма и гормоны. У нас у всех примерно одинаковое физическое тело и наличие гормонов. Если Вы как практик умеете управлять своим настроением, это совсем не значит, что послеродовая депрессия - удел родивших в роддоме.

----------


## Skyku

> У нас у всех примерно одинаковое физическое тело и наличие гормонов.


А вот внушаем мы себе - разное.
Вы одно, Туутикки - другое.
Кто-то внушает себе что послеродовая депрессия обязательна, и действительно без нее не обходится. Кто-то несмотря на тяжкую работу - родить - радуется ребенку, и обходится.

Вобщем все тоже самое, наш ум и порождает рай и ад.
Выбирай сам.

----------


## pilot

Alex передай жене огромное спасибо за рассказ - он нам запомнится надолго - у нее литературный дар! Особенно мне понравилось про звезды в потолке - это просто супер  :Smilie:

----------


## pilot

Туутикки - Дик Рида прочли! - и мы уже приняли решение - литература очень хорошая спасибо! 
А что вы сделали с плацентой? Если это удобно отвечать здесь -  я слышал что ее зарывают под плодовое дерево и потом эти плоды очень помогают человеку -

----------


## Yuki

> Кто-то внушает себе что послеродовая депрессия обязательна, и действительно без нее не обходится. Кто-то несмотря на тяжкую работу - родить - радуется ребенку, и обходится.
> Вобщем все тоже самое, наш ум и порождает рай и ад.
> Выбирай сам.


Вот знаете какая штука, когда у меня родился ребенок, я даже термина такого как "послеродовая депрессия" не знала. Это вообщем-то не помешало ей наличиствовать (только не надо говорить, что это из-за родов в роддоме :Smilie: . Так же как можно теоретически ничего не знать о чувстве голода, например. Есть от этого меньше не хочется.
Эх, и вот "родить" - это совсем не тяжкая работа, вот ростить, это дейтсивтельно труд :Smilie:

----------


## Odd Li

> *pilot*
> Туутикки - Дик Рида прочли! - и мы уже приняли решение - литература очень хорошая спасибо! 
> А что вы сделали с плацентой? Если это удобно отвечать здесь - я слышал что ее зарывают под плодовое дерево и потом эти плоды очень помогают человеку -


 :Smilie:  Первую плаценту я зарыл в безлюдном месте на берегу Байкала, вторую мы вместе с женой сожгли в лесу (предварительно высушив ее) там, где мы сейчас живем.

Надеюсь, когда ваш ребеночек появится на свет, вы нам расскажете, в конце концов, как рожают буддистки? :Smilie:

----------


## pilot

после стольких откровений - промолчать было бы некрасиво  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Yuki

> после стольких откровений - промолчать было бы некрасиво )))


Удачи Вам и Вашей супруге!

----------


## Izar

И мы дома рожали с женой  :Smilie:  1-е и 2-е роды с хорошей акушеркой. Роды происходят сами согласно природе женщины, а акушерка страхует и помогает в ответственные моменты. И никаких разрывов и травм не у ребенка, ни у матери. Она на следующий день уже нормально ходила по дому, хотя по ее физиологическому строению в роддоме была большая вероятность кесарева. Полностью согласен с Дайсин, что здоровой женщине в роддом (больницу) нельзя. Они ведь и роды называют "изгнание плода"   :Smilie:

----------


## Igaa

> И мы дома рожали с женой


Вертикальные роды были?

----------


## Kuzja

Мои знакомые буддистки рожали в обычных родильных домах.  Возможно кто-то в платных. Важно ведь, чтобы вокруг были специалисты и  ребенок был в полной безопасности. Остальное не так важно.

----------


## pilot

> Надеюсь, когда ваш ребеночек появится на свет, вы нам расскажете, в конце концов, как рожают буддистки?


буддистки рожают дома!  :Smilie:   - пацан 3700!  :Cool:   - а как напишем позже - как вот  в голове все устаканится

----------


## Аньезка

> буддистки рожают дома!   - пацан 3700!   - а как напишем позже - как вот  в голове все устаканится


УРА! С прибавленьицем вас!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Поздравляю!

----------


## Alex

О-о-о!!! Ура-ура!!! Поздравляю немеряно!!! Тебя, Фил, мамочку и малыша!!! На одного джонангпёнка больше  :Smilie:  !!!

----------


## Yuki

Супер! Поздравляю Вас! 
А как назвали, если не секрет?

----------


## Дара Коноплёва

Я вот стала буддисткой после родов, т. к. конкретно раздуплило. :EEK!:   Вообще-то роды - это большой экстрим,и даже моё сознание, имеющее опыт выхода за пределы только с помощью всяких травок , грибочков и прочих  "костылей", сделало коллосальный квантовый скачок!
А самое главное- смелость и спокойствие! :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Поздравляю вас с рождением первенца!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Молодцы, что решились рожать дома, хотя и рискованно.  Зато сами, со свободной сознательностью и безо всяких необъявленных наркозов и непредупрежденнных визитов стажеров-инопланетян  :EEK!:  . Обзавидовалась я. Мне такого все равно не будет. Такая моя карма. Как настоящие буддисты, рожали почти что в юрте, не правда ли? Только с дыркой не в потолке, а в стене и при чем не одной  :Wink:  . Там хоть были звезды? Наверное, не то что до звезд, не до собственной лампочки было. Филлип, а как  ты принимал рожаника, в ванной или где? И прямо в свои руки? Что ты чувствовал при этом? Действительно вы были одни или кто-то еще третий, но не лишний?  Судя по спешному сообщению, вы были стойким папой.  Не то, что некоторые, чуть увидев с трудом вылезающего отпрыска из мира того, так - в обморок и все бросаются колдовать над папашей, возвращать его из не от мира сего, а рожающиеся пущай сами выкарабкиваются,  все равно обратного пути нет :Big Grin:  .

Как вы его назвали?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Буддистским именем или мирским или все вместе? Например: 
Теймуразанчисаналэнхжаргалнамдыкбатор - Шурик?
Значт, родился маленький стрелец. А как буддисты относятся к гороскопу? Еще раз поздравляю! Живем!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  

                                                               Не Аlex , а одна из дакинь Alexа.

----------


## pilot

щас постараюсь чтонить написать

----------


## pilot

Я большой романтик в душе и «звезды вечность и любовь» – для меня не просто слова  :Smilie: 
Особенно звезды, которые видны из юрты, но когда  вот пришлось так столкнуться с роддомами и т.п., то это уже не звезды, а  похоже как в автосервис первый раз приехал – ничего не понимаешь - но ясно чувствуешь, что где-то тебя сейчас поимеют по крупному  - это, если мягко выражаться … 
Но, моя жена и ребенок мне дороже любой машины и так просто сдаваться мы не стали. Конечно, огромное спасибо надо сказать школе «Драгоценность», а именно Оле Русиной, которая подготовила нас и приехала на роды. Она Бодхисаттва – это стопудово!
И перед родами, действительно, колбасит всех – родственники начинают какие-то советы давать дурацкие, звонят какие-то медработники и начинают орать на беременную – что пора ехать в роддом, потому что ребенок уже мог умереть, ну и все такое. Роды - это стресс – но самый большой стресс создают, конечно, врачи – то, через что приходиться проходить будущим мамам, какие выслушивать диагнозы - это просто какой-то крендец.

Нам, например, был сделан анализ (уж не помню, на 6 или 7 месяце) и он показал, что наш ребенок, скорее всего, даун. Очень строгим голосом было дано наставление  - «нужно идти делать анализ – берется большая игла, прокалывается живот матери, околоплодный пузырь и забирается кровь ребенка – это очень опасный анализ для ребенка, возможен выкидыш, но его надо делать, чтобы точно знать». И я даже не сразу понял, зачем его надо делать… Только потом дошло – что если даун - то значит надо будет убивать. И тогда я вздохнул  легко! Ну, даже если он 20 раз даун, мы не будем его убивать!!!!  потому что это ЖС и это наша карма! И мы всех послали. Далеко! 

Ну не дауны ли люди, которые задают после первого узи показывающего беременность всем поголовно вопрос – «будете оставлять?»… Это они про человека спрашивают. Ну, и нельзя, конечно, одними руками этажом ниже – убивать, делая аборты, а потом ими же принимать роды.
Мы не дауны и мы очень много знаем теперь обо всем и нам больше не будет страшно  :Smilie:  

Но тогда, конечно мы волновались – и ответственность, которую уже не переложишь на незнакомых работников роддома, все больше ложилась на наши плечи. 

Я молился каждый день, наполнял утром чаши и делал простирания. Недели за три до родов ко мне в студию приехал профессор вьетнамец, очень уважаемый человек – я делал для него буклет, и нужна была его хорошая фотография. Мы сделали фото и после сидели за столом и пили чай и всякое такое. И тут переводчик сказал мне – профессор хочет сделать вам подарок – он хочет подарить вам статую Будды, вы должны сами за ней приехать на его московскую квартиру,  позвонить в дверь и попросить – так правильно, тогда со статуей переходит и дух дома. Было уже поздно,но я, конечно, сказал, что приеду  :Smilie:  

Дверь мне открыл профессор. Он попросил подождать его и вскоре он пришел с большим пакетом. Я встал на колени и получил в руки этот дар. В пакете оказалось тщательно завернутые - ровно 37 разных форм Будд. Они были все старинные и тибетские.
У  меня до сих пор нет слов. Я помчался домой - всю ночь мы с женой расставляли Будд на алтаре. Мы ничего не понимали… 

Мы только поняли, что это Благословение, и что из нашего дома мы никуда не поедем. Ну и как-то стало легче, время быстро пронеслось.

А потом внезапно начались роды! Они длились 7 часов, но ощущение такое, что это было час или полчаса. И утром родился Миша. И кругом выпал снег  - все стало белое-белое. 

Это было 20 ноября. Завтра ему будет месяц  :Smilie:

----------


## Causaria

А мой отчет о родах будет завтра :Smilie:  пытаюсь с мыслями собраться и так это не просто, но я обещаю :Smilie:  всем спокойной ночи :Smilie:

----------


## throughtheuniverse

здорово! вы молодцы)
крепкого здоровья малютке! и непреходящего благословения вашей семье!
мой мальчик тоже родился дома год назад, 27 ноября. имхо, такое сакральное действо может происходить только дома.

на самом деле зашла сюда, чтобы дать (почему то показалось, что надо) только что найденную ссылку для тех, кому вдруг может это понадобиться - это массажи Суджок для беременных
http://www.sunduk.ru/emos/lectures/sujok08.htm

----------


## Causaria

Началось тогда, когда я уже и не ждала. Если на 37 неделе беременности я была в предвкушении, на 39 в напряженном ожидании, на 40 начала нервничать, то на 41 уже расслабилась и готова была поверить, что теперь так и буду всю жизнь с животиком. Каждое утро просила Будд помочь мне поскорее увидеть нового человека, Будды молчали и улыбались  :Smilie: 
Как только я перестала напрягаться - оно и случилось. Накануне утром мы с мужем съездили на курсы подготовки к родам, где нас в очередной раз все провожали в надежде увидеть в следующий раз уже с малышом, потом мне захотелось поехать в гости, там мы веселись и ели морепродукты, а пузожитель при этом необычно оживленно пихался, вечером дома мы смотрели «Статского советника» (давно хотела посмотреть и все как то не удавалось)… А потом легли спать.

2:00 проснулась и бегом в туалет :Smilie:  последний месяц беременности меня все время слабило, но такого еще не было. И тут же отошла «пробка» (такая слизь, которую все ждут перед родами, потому что это верный знак, что процесс пошел) я обрадовала спящего мужа и мы радостно поставили клизму (это во время беременности мне казалось самым страшным в родах, но после нескольких тренировок страхи каким-то чудесным образом исчезли и стали ждать

2:30 ждать пришлось недолго - схватки начались еще во время «чудесной» процедуры, сразу по полторы минуты с интервалом в пять минут. Все еще не могли поверить, что рожаем! 

3:10 схватки не прекращались, пыталась засекать интервалы и не могла ничего понять то минута через пять, то две через две… и радостные такие, адреналин, эндорфины и иже с ними :Smilie: )  позвонили акушерке Оле Русиной (мы у нее на курсах занимались в школе «Драгоценность», потрясающая женщина настоящая МАМА, у нее 3 детей) Оля призвала нас к дисциплине (ночь на дворе, а у нас праздник) просила не адреналинить и бестолку и силы не тратить, а то рожать еще долго  и если так расходоваться, то до конца нас не хватит. Полезла в ванную, чтобы успокоится, считается, теплая ванная замедляет схватки и делает их мягче. И вот тут, то я поняла, что РОЖАЮ! Схватки не уменьшились, а стали идти по минуте и через минуту. И больно. Очень. И страшно. Очень. И я поймала себя на мысли, что не отказалась бы еще недельку в беременных походить :Smilie:  и я поняла, почему женщины в роддомах соглашаются на анестезию… но я была дома и хотела родить сама и я справилась с этим, тем более, что выбора то не было, а роддом это не выбор, это было бы поражение.

4:30 Одна сплошная схватка. Интервалов нет. Пространства нет. Стен нет. Нет ничего. Только я. Вечность. И Малыш. Дышать тяжело. Говорить могу только односложными фразами. Да. Нет. Дай. Спасибо. Читать мантры вслух уже не получается, только про себя Вот здесь мне стало понятно, что такое не двойственность бытия и иллюзорность :Smilie: 

6:30 все стало как-то еще серьезнее и глубже. До сих пор не понимаю как некоторым удается отдыхать (!) между схватками и даже дремать. Мне удавалось между ними сделать только пару вдохов...

6:50 Решили измерить сердцебиение малыша (до этого последние недели беременности я сама стетоскопом слушала как там пузожитель) попросила мужа, и он успешно послушал пульсацию плаценты :Smilie:  и вместо 120-150 ударов конечно получилось 80 в минуту. Что? - перепугался ужасно. Неужели придется ехать в роддом?!! Я к тому моменту уже была лишена страха и каких бы то ни было эмоций :Smilie: , абсолютная пустотность. Позвонили акушерке, тоже напугали, она выехала к нам, вместе с Олей Павловой (акушерка, с опытом работы в реанимации и хирургии, крепкая и сильная женщина)

7:20 приехали две Оли, послушали сердечко, конечно, все отлично, малыш во всю готовит себе дорогу в наш мир, стали смотреть раскрытие. Мне титанических усилий стоило лечь на спину, боль адская, больше полминуты не выдержала. Боюсь даже представить, что чувствуют бедные женщины, которых в роддоме заставляют лежать на спине и укладывают в родовое кресло опять же на спину :Frown:  
Раскрытие 5 см! Ура полпути пройдено! Оля Русина радостно пообещала, что сейчас схватки станут еще сильнее. Неужели, еще сильнее может быть, я думала то что я чувствую это уже предел

8:30 ВООООТЭТОООСХВАТКИ!!! У Оли Русиной волшебные руки! На пике она держит пальцы на моих раздвигающихся тазовых косточках, и я могу отдохнуть, схватка чуть ослабевает, до сих пор не понимаю, как она так делала, но это было здорово! А потом Оля Говорит а пошли-ка в ванную! (всю беременность я всем говорила, что ни за что на свете не буду рожать в воду, и вот – меня приглашают в ванную и для меня это самое большое счастье на тот момент! Какой кайф, иначе не скажешь, теплая вода с морской солью! Только перебрались в ванную, начались потуги! Вот это кайф! Это не то, что не больно, это как … оргазм, только в тысячу раз сильнее, и интервалы между ними были по 2-4 минуты и отдохнуть и расслабится успевала и мужу сказать, что люблю его. Он все это время был рядом и ему было в тысячу раз тяжелее, чем мне, потому что он был рядом, а я внутри и он переживал все больнее и сильнее (к него же эндорфинов в таком гигантском количестве как у меня в тот момент не было) Все потуги он держал меня под плечи и кричал в ухо :Smilie:  там все кричали, а я рычала как вепрь, пока мне Оля Павлова не запретила рычать, а то без голоса останусь и потугу ослаблю. 

9:25 Родились за семь потуг, с двойным обвитием пуповины, вокруг шейки и груди, поэтому в конце тужилась изо всех сил и даже не почувствовала как порвалась, но это не имеет никакого значения и вообще вся боль и страхи - это такие мелочи когда видишь как из тебя только что настоящий человек вылез!и он старался и он только что прошел через нечеловеческие страдания, и они были намного  сильнее, чем мои. Мишку вынули из воды, я отсосала слизь и он закряхтел и засопел у меня на груди, ища сисю. Я всегда думала, что вот в этот момент я расплачусь, а слез не было, было ПРОСТО ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО - я кудахтала, причитала и целовала нашего Мишеньку и не могла поверить как такой огромный человек помещался в моем животе! А когда он открыл глаза…Мы такого взгляда никогда не видели! Как у нашего Ламы, в нем – вечность и как будто не младенец смотрит на тебя а мудрый старец.

А потом родилась плацента, счастливый папа обрезал пуповину, счастливую маму зашили и мы остались втроем, очень долго лежали и смотрели на наше маленькое посапывающее ЧУДО, а Будды на алтаре молчали и тоже улыбались…

Ps
А Оли для нас теперь как самые близкие родственники.

----------


## Alex

Да, да, точно, младенцы до 4-5 месяцев выглядят такими  мудрыми, такими просветленными, неземными существами.  Это как маленькие Будды, как маленькие Иисусы или  как очеловеченные инопланетяне со сверзразумной Галактики. Хочется  им бесконечно поклоняться (между пеленками и кормлениями). Их взгляд простирается одновременно и в Прошлое и Будущее, витает в Верхних Мирах. Но нет Настоящего. Жаль, что они не говорят.  :Frown:   Такая бы приоткрылась Великая Тайна!  Но они не успеют нам сказать:  к 5-6 месяцам будут "глупеть" и становиться глупыми смеющимися, шаловливыми котятками.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Вот теперь-то они вступят в Настоящее. Без Прошлого и Будущего.  Помните такой момент в книге "Мэрри Поппинс" о близнецах, разговаривающихся с воробьями? Они знали язык птиц и зверей и все-все-все. Воробьи сказали им, что они скоро забудут и потеряют разум. Близнецы кричали, что они-то не забудут! И... забыли. Когда им "стукнуло" по 6 месяцев.  Что сказать насчет даунов, так это не одной беременной выносили такой приговор, который часто не оправдал надежд. У них рождались здоровые нормальные малыши. Так что, у вас все о кэй, отличный малыш! Интересно, а что за число 37? 37 Будд... Оно часто встречается в религиозных и магических областях. Зато я чего хорошо знаю, что есть "38 попугаев"! Спасибо за отчет, было очень трогательно и интересно! Для вас это сделать было непросто! Я не раз его читала, даже очень растрогалась. Счастья вам всем и малышу!  :Wink:  

                                           снова одна из дакинь Alexa (та же самая, что и предыдущая, чтобы не запутаться).

----------

